# ... un forte senso di fastidio ...



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

da qualche tempo ho ripreso a sentire "little bitch"...niente di che, sporadici messaggi parlando del più e del meno, battute varie ma in serena amicizia...un paio di telefonate in un mese circa...davvero, nulla di particolare se non fosse per questo fastidio che sento nella mia mente...LA SUA PRESENZA

siamo stati 3 mesi senza sentirci completamente...oscurati su fb e tutti gli altri cavolo di strumenti tecnologici...da quando la risento mi sento meglio, odiavo l'idea di perderla totalmente e questo "stupido rapporto" si amicizia virtuale mi sta bene...eppure il fastidio c'è, c'era senza sentirla e c'è adesso...il fastidio che provo la notte quando la sogno o il giorno quando capita che mi sveglio pensando a lei...
...o durante il giorno quando qualcosa mi riporta a lei...

paradossalmente quando ci scriviamo il fastidio non c'è, mi sento sereno quasi rincuorato...poi non ci penso, ma spesso senza volerlo mi sento bloccato, condizionato nelle mie azioni...come se dovessi fare o pensare in funzione di lei...NON CI SIAMO!!!

sto ricostruendo a casa, le cose vanno sempre meglio...sto ritrovando emozioni e vecchi piccoli entusiasmi, sto vivendo il "progetto figlio" con maggiore serenità e nuova linfa...eppure quei momenti che mi assalgono mi infastidiscono davvero troppo...

è strano...non dipende da lei...le cose che mi dice o le stronxatine che ogni tanto fa:
ad esempio un suo ultimo messaggio diceva "come sai che mi sto frequentando con un ragazzo, e sto andando con lui a LA qualche giorno quindi non sarò in grado di parlare con te"
mahhh...che cavolata...ci sentiamo 1-2 volte a settimana e con un paio di messaggi a malapena, e mi scrive sta cosa...

non mi turba, sono strafelice che lei stia tornando alla sua vita...e non mi ha nemmeno sconvolto la sua ultima telefonata nella quale, tra varie cose, ha sparato un monologo di circa 3minuti di fila in un americano strettisismo e velocissimo, del quale avrò capito si e no il 60% delle frasi...
"your miserable life, your miserable marriage, you and the bitch, I don't care, I'm happy, you deserve a lot but fuck you, you should figure out your life...bla bla bla"

nessun problema nel sentirla sfogare...il mio fastidio non dipende da lei, non dal sentirla o meno, non dal parlare di determinate cose piuttosto che di altre...è una cosa mia, nella mia fottuta testa...e voglio rimuoverla...

sembra fin troppo facile:
sospendere ogni contatto e cancellarla, almeno per un po'...
eppure in quei mesi nei quali questo è successo stavo anche peggio, la sensazione di non poterla sentire anche solo per un ciao mi distruggeva...ora mi piace così, non c'è quotidianità ne appuntamenti...quando capita un "ciao, come stai? cosa mi racconti?" una foto, un pensiero, un complimento, un augurio...va benissimo...

...ma quei miei momenti che spontaneamente appaiono ai miei occhi mi disturbano, i sogni poi...davvero insopportabili...
mia moglie poi è letteralmente meravigliosa, tornata velocemente radiosa e ottimista, serena e forte, sta facendo mille cose, mille interessi, mille impegni, eppure con me è ancora meglio di prima...quando "ritiene" di vedermi giù invece di preoccuparsi come prima adesso mi prende in giro, gioca, e mi fa sorridere...e io sono tornato a fare tante cose per lei, una carezza, un sorriso, una dimostrazione di entusiasmo nel fare anche una cosa semplice insieme...
...battute, scherzi, doppi sensi (anche su quanto successo)...siamo sulla strada giusta per tornare quelli che eravamo un anno e mezzo fa...

...ma quando si accende autonomamente quella lampadina, torno ad essere il ragazzino confuso e insoddisfatto che per troppo tempo sono stato...ok, accetto l'idea di conviverci, lotterò per limitarne i momenti e gli effetti...
...eppure, per la prima volta, mi capita di pensare che se potessi cancellerei tutto...

...e non è da me, perchè io non ho mai vissuto di rimorsi...sono sempre stato cosciente nelle mie azioni, pronto a pagare qualsiasi prezzo per esse se convinto che ne valesse la pena...ma oggi, da qualche giorno, mi sento un po' meno forte e meno pronto a continuare a pagare...

...ci siamo fatti del male "little bitch"...si, ne è valsa la pena come abbiamo sempre detto...ma ogni tanto adesso capita, così come capita a te, di pentirmi di tutto...e comincio a capire tante cose di te che prima non capivo...
...divertiti


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una grande donna... dimostra di essere altrettanto grande e non messaggiare più con l'altra (anche se non hai più raporti credo sia corretto per tua moglie).
... se lo scopre non crederà certo che è solo amicizia: occhio a non perdere quello che siete riusciti a recuperare! Una donna non da mai 2 possibilità


----------



## Annuccia (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una grande donna... dimostra di essere altrettanto grande e non messaggiare più con l'altra *(anche se non hai più raporti credo sia corretto per tua moglie).
> ... se lo scopre non crederà certo che è solo amicizia: occhio a non perdere quello che siete riusciti a recuperare! Una donna non da mai 2 possibilità


non credo si debba aggiungere altro


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una grande donna... dimostra di essere altrettanto grande e non messaggiare più con l'altra (anche se non hai più raporti credo sia corretto per tua moglie).
> ... se lo scopre non crederà certo che è solo amicizia: occhio a non perdere quello che siete riusciti a recuperare! Una donna non da mai 2 possibilità


è giusto quello che dici...sembrerò paraculo ma giuro che anzi mi aiuta poterla sentire ogni tanto...stavo peggio quando non potevo

non è un messaggiare, davvero...non ci sono ore di chat o altro...semplicemente lei sa che può scrivermi un "come va?" e io pure...una bella notizia, una foto di suo figlio, 2 chiacchiere una settimana e poi una settimana intera senza alcun cenno...

se tagliassi completamente temo tornerei nell'apatia già vissuta...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è giusto quello che dici...sembrerò paraculo ma giuro che anzi mi aiuta poterla sentire ogni tanto...stavo peggio quando non potevo
> 
> non è un messaggiare, davvero...non ci sono ore di chat o altro...semplicemente lei sa che può scrivermi un "come va?" e io pure...una bella notizia, una foto di suo figlio, 2 chiacchiere una settimana e poi una settimana intera senza alcun cenno...
> 
> se tagliassi completamente temo tornerei nell'apatia già vissuta...


Mi dispiace per tua moglie! Io se il mio compagno risponde ad un solo messaggio dell'ex amante gli preparo le valigie e fuori per sempre dalla mia vita. Non immagini neanche quanto sia dura perdonare e voltare pagina (e fidati che si vive sempre nella paura e nel ricordo della porcheria subita).
Come ha sofferto lei ed ha trovato le forze per superare quei brutti momenti devi essere forte tu e sopportare il tuo stare peggio perchè passerà! Non rischiare di perderla per sempre perchè credo che indietro un'altra volta tua moglie non tornerà... perchè rovinarsi ancora la vità? perchè ancora poca sincerità? a questo punto dille che ogni tanto vi messaggiate: almeno anche lei ha la possibilità di scegliere!


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2012)

Non ti capirò mai, ne mai credo riuscirò ad apprezzarti...ormai ne sono sicura. 
Posso solo quotare il non registrato.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> da qualche tempo ho ripreso a sentire "little bitch"...niente di che, sporadici messaggi parlando del più e del meno, battute varie ma in serena amicizia...un paio di telefonate in un mese circa...davvero, nulla di particolare se non fosse per questo fastidio che sento nella mia mente...LA SUA PRESENZA
> 
> siamo stati 3 mesi senza sentirci completamente...oscurati su fb e tutti gli altri cavolo di strumenti tecnologici...da quando la risento mi sento meglio, odiavo l'idea di perderla totalmente e questo "stupido rapporto" si amicizia virtuale mi sta bene...eppure il fastidio c'è, c'era senza sentirla e c'è adesso...il fastidio che provo la notte quando la sogno o il giorno quando capita che mi sveglio pensando a lei...
> ...o durante il giorno quando qualcosa mi riporta a lei...
> ...


La nostra coscienza non va quasi mai di pari passo con quello che facciamo uscire e che vogliamo fa uscire da dentro di noi, facciamo uscire sempre quello che ci conviene, ed essendo dei poligami ed amando la donna, ed amando le avventure...... è normale far uscire quello che ci conviene. 
Quando poi e chissà per quali motivi ( e questi li puoi conoscere soltanto te) ma in parte li hai scritti parlando di tua moglie, la nostra coscienza mi sa tanto che ci sta bacchettando  ( oh! sia inteso opinione mia e tale rimane) 

Elimina ogni contatto con l'americana, le frasi scritte intanto sai bene che vengono enfatizzate, e talvolta enfatizzate a comodo nostro. E poi il ricordo ..... va in contrasto sempre con la realtà.

The sei un infedele fallito  qua solo due si salvano per infedeltà doc e dop il conte e Lothar.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è giusto quello che dici...*sembrerò paraculo *ma giuro che anzi mi aiuta poterla sentire ogni tanto...stavo peggio quando non potevo
> 
> non è un messaggiare, davvero...non ci sono ore di chat o altro...semplicemente lei sa che può scrivermi un "come va?" e io pure...una bella notizia, una foto di suo figlio, 2 chiacchiere una settimana e poi una settimana intera senza alcun cenno...
> 
> se tagliassi completamente temo tornerei nell'apatia già vissuta...


TOGLI IL SEMBRERò...TI PREGO...
se tùi aiuta poterla sentire ti devi fare altre domande....
poi spiega l'ultimo verso della divin commedia...."temo tornerei all'apatia gia vissuta"
no non sei paraculo....
sei solo un vigliacco
scusa
ma certe cose solo a leggerle mi fanno vomitare...


----------



## cinzia65 (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è giusto quello che dici...sembrerò paraculo ma giuro che anzi mi aiuta poterla sentire ogni tanto...stavo peggio quando non potevo
> 
> non è un messaggiare, davvero...non ci sono ore di chat o altro...semplicemente lei sa che può scrivermi un "come va?" e io pure...una bella notizia, una foto di suo figlio, 2 chiacchiere una settimana e poi una settimana intera senza alcun cenno...
> 
> se tagliassi completamente temo tornerei nell'apatia già vissuta...


Non conosco la tua storia, ma sarà uguale a molte altre, quindi mi permetto di consigliarti di avere più stima e rispetto per te stesso, il male maggiore lo fai al tuo essere leale e corretto.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per tua moglie! Io se il mio compagno risponde ad un solo messaggio dell'ex amante gli preparo le valigie e fuori per sempre dalla mia vita. Non immagini neanche quanto sia dura perdonare e voltare pagina (e fidati che si vive sempre nella paura e nel ricordo della porcheria subita).
> Come ha sofferto lei ed ha trovato le forze per superare quei brutti momenti devi essere forte tu e sopportare il tuo stare peggio perchè passerà! Non rischiare di perderla per sempre perchè credo che indietro un'altra volta tua moglie non tornerà... perchè rovinarsi ancora la vità? *perchè ancora poca sincerità? *a questo punto dille che ogni tanto vi messaggiate: almeno anche lei ha la possibilità di scegliere!


perchè spesso la sincerità può portare ad infelicità...

...meglio un piccolo segreto, in questo caso innocente...

non vado fiero di questo, ma non riesco a dimenticarla completamente...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per tua moglie! Io se il mio compagno risponde ad un solo messaggio dell'ex amante gli preparo le valigie e fuori per sempre dalla mia vita. Non immagini neanche quanto sia dura perdonare e voltare pagina (e fidati che si vive sempre nella paura e nel ricordo della porcheria subita).
> Come ha sofferto lei ed ha trovato le forze per superare quei brutti momenti devi essere forte tu e sopportare il tuo stare peggio perchè passerà! Non rischiare di perderla per sempre perchè credo che indietro un'altra volta tua moglie non tornerà... perchè rovinarsi ancora la vità? perchè ancora poca sincerità? a questo punto dille che ogni tanto vi messaggiate: almeno anche lei ha la possibilità di scegliere!



Approvo quello che hai scritto, ma ad una condizione, quella che rimanga cosa scritta, perchè qua come al solito ci si allontana dalla realtà in una maniera esagerata.

Mettiamoci il reale nelle storie e la nostra presenza nelle storie, e la visione delle situazioni cambia, è facile scrivere cosa sia giusto e cosa sia sbagliato, ma ricordiamoci sempre che la realtà dalla scrittura anche se simili non sono uguali. altrimenti staremmo a dire che i colori sono soltanto colori e non hanno sfumature.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> TOGLI IL SEMBRERò...TI PREGO...
> se tùi aiuta poterla sentire ti devi fare altre domande....
> poi spiega l'ultimo verso della divin commedia...."temo tornerei all'apatia gia vissuta"
> no non sei paraculo....
> ...


eh vabè, prima o poi tutti vomitiamo :up:

comunque mi sembra un pizzico oltre questo trattamento:
cioè...quasi quasi ottiene maggior rispetto chi sta tradendo, che non io che "messaggio raramente" con una che vive ad 1milione di km di distanza e che verosimilmente NON VEDRO' MAI PIU' IN VITA MIA

ma rispetto il punto di vista


----------



## geko (21 Giugno 2012)

Boh, io invece ti capisco Cheater. Perché alla fine tu ti eri innamorato di questa donna, al punto che hai preso in considerazione, non so per quanto tempo e non so quanto seriamente, la possibilità di trasferirti lì e cambiare radicalmente la tua vita. 

Secondo me il tuo è semplicemente un _sano_ bisogno di sapere come sta, ogni tanto. Provocato dall'affetto che nutri nei suoi confronti.

Quando si vuol bene davvero a qualcuno si può sentire questa 'necessità'. I mesi in cui non la senti affatto stai peggio probabilmente perché non sai niente di lei. Non è facile cancellare così una persona importante, con un bel colpo di spugna. Sapere che c'è e che sta bene, ti fa sentire più tranquillo. Io non ci vedo "paraculaggine" in questo. 

Io però lo direi tranquillamente a mia moglie, alla fine si tratta di un 'come stai? come procede la tua vita' una volta ogni tanto. E, soprattutto, in amicizia. No?

Però ecco, lo farei alla luce del sole. Probabilmente il tuo forte senso di disagio proviene proprio dal fatto di tenere nascosti questi scambi...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè spesso la sincerità può portare ad infelicità...
> 
> ...meglio un piccolo segreto, in questo caso innocente...
> 
> non vado fiero di questo, ma non riesco a dimenticarla completamente...


non ho parole... per quanto mi ruguarda è come se la stessi tradendo nuovamente! cavolo vi definite uomini ma poi a fatti molti di voi non lo dimostrano mai: spero per tua moglie che incontri qualcuno che le possa dare quello che si merita ed un bel calcio nel di dietro a te! poi dovrai cercare di dimenticare sia l'ex amante che l'ex moglie!
fortuna non ti conosco


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Approvo quello che hai scritto, ma ad una condizione, quella che rimanga cosa scritta, perchè qua come al solito ci si allontana dalla realtà in una maniera esagerata.
> 
> Mettiamoci il reale nelle storie e la nostra presenza nelle storie, e la visione delle situazioni cambia, è facile scrivere cosa sia giusto e cosa sia sbagliato, *ma ricordiamoci sempre che la realtà dalla scrittura anche se simili non sono uguali*. altrimenti staremmo a dire che i colori sono soltanto colori e non hanno sfumature.


in generale ritengo che anche il miglior scrittore riesca scrivendo ad esprimere una non grossa percentuale delle sensazioni realmente vissute...

...nello specifico IO credo di esprimere il 5% a malapena...sono freddo, metodico e cronistico nello scrivere, cerco di esprimere qualcosa ma poi rileggendomi mi rendo conto di non esserci riuscito...

ti quoto cla :up:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Boh, io invece ti capisco Cheater. Perché alla fine tu ti eri innamorato di questa donna, al punto che hai preso in considerazione, non so per quanto tempo e non so quanto seriamente, la possibilità di trasferirti lì e cambiare radicalmente la tua vita.
> 
> Secondo me il tuo è semplicemente un _sano_ bisogno di sapere come sta, ogni tanto. Provocato dall'affetto che nutri nei suoi confronti.
> 
> ...


esatto...tutto giusto...io sono felice nel sapere se lei è felice...se lei con il suo nuovo uomo sta bene io sorrido per lei, non provo gelosia...l'ho amata e sento di amarla ancora ma è un amore particolare, incondizionato, non legato a qualcosa...è un volere bene profondo che credo proverò per sempre...

sul grassetto...si, ci penso...conoscendomi prima o poi lo farò!!!


----------



## Annuccia (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè spesso la sincerità può portare ad infelicità...
> 
> ...meglio un piccolo segreto, in questo caso innocente...
> 
> non vado fiero di questo, ma non riesco a dimenticarla completamente...


il forte senso di fastidio di cui parli non è nulla paragonabile a quello che ha provato tua moglie quando seppe...
non sto qui a parlarti dell'inferno che vivi....perchè tu non puoi capirlo..(come non lo capivo io anni e anni fa)
ti ritrovo a ri-costruire,ri-definirti,ri-prendere le forze,ri-cominciare...e potrei continuare per ore...
detto questo
io accolgo tutto ciò che è accaduto,assumendomi l'impegno di tornare ad essere "quelli di prima"PERCHè HO ACCANTO UN UOMO CHE MI AMA,che si è solo confuso per un po,MA CHE MI AMA....
ma un uomo che sta con me perchè mi stima,che vive in apatia se nn messaggia e conversa con l'altra perchè non riesce a dimenticarla per me ha la stessa importanza di una bella bomboniera(ricordo di un avvenimento passato) poggiata su un comò.....e sinceramente non vale nessun sacrificio prima elencato..

sono stata dura prima e me ne scuso...
ma
falle un favore...e fatti un favore...FAI CHIAREZZA...


PS:STA A KM DI DISTANZA...FOSSE STATA PIù VICINA???


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *non ho parole*... per quanto mi ruguarda è come se la stessi tradendo nuovamente! cavolo vi definite uomini ma poi a fatti molti di voi non lo dimostrano mai: spero per tua moglie che incontri qualcuno che le possa dare quello che si merita ed un bel calcio nel di dietro a te! poi dovrai cercare di dimenticare sia l'ex amante che l'ex moglie!
> fortuna non ti conosco


non sembra


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non sembra


ma perfavore! parla con tua moglie se sei sicuro che non stai faccendo nulla di male. chissà se l'ex amante vivesse davanti a casa tua: probabilmente avresti già attraversato la strada mille volte


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

quello che mi ha infastidito è ... che senza sentirla, tu cadi in apatia ...

ha molta più importanza ... ma ora ancora non lo riconosci e non lo ammetti ... 

è uno spiraglio d'ossigeno ... da quello che sei e fai ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il forte senso di fastidio di cui parli non è nulla paragonabile a quello che ha provato tua moglie quando seppe...
> non sto qui a parlarti dell'inferno che vivi....perchè tu non puoi capirlo..(come non lo capivo io anni e anni fa)
> ti ritrovo a ri-costruire,ri-definirti,ri-prendere le forze,ri-cominciare...e potrei continuare per ore...
> detto questo
> ...


non ti devi scusare di nulla...non sono qui certo per trovare approvazione...

rispetto il tuo punto di vista e quelli di tutti...ma ogni storia è diversa da un'altra, e le reazioni non sono uguali...

...io e mia moglie abbiamo avuto una storia parecchio tribolata prima di sposarci, e anche io ho sofferto parecchio in passato...ha sempre vissuto con fatalismo gli eventi, a tal punto da diventare più cinica e quindi sempre più concentrata sulle prospettive future che non sul passato e nemmeno presente...

ha avuto la sua sofferenza, breve ma l'ha avuta...ne è uscita alla grande, meglio di me!!!

ha accettato l'idea di avere a fianco un uomo un po' meno forte di quanto pensava...e credo che paradossalmente preferisca così, in quanto prima soffriva la mia eccessiva lucidità ad affrontare i problemi a fronte dei suoi attacchi di pessimismo e confusione...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quello che mi ha infastidito è ... che senza sentirla, tu cadi in apatia ...
> 
> ...


quoto. povera moglie speriamo apra gli occhi


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> da qualche tempo ho ripreso a sentire "little bitch"...niente di che, sporadici messaggi parlando del più e del meno, battute varie ma in serena amicizia...un paio di telefonate in un mese circa...davvero, nulla di particolare se non fosse per questo fastidio che sento nella mia mente...LA SUA PRESENZA
> 
> siamo stati 3 mesi senza sentirci completamente...oscurati su fb e tutti gli altri cavolo di strumenti tecnologici...da quando la risento mi sento meglio, odiavo l'idea di perderla totalmente e questo "stupido rapporto" si amicizia virtuale mi sta bene...eppure il fastidio c'è, c'era senza sentirla e c'è adesso...il fastidio che provo la notte quando la sogno o il giorno quando capita che mi sveglio pensando a lei...
> ...o durante il giorno quando qualcosa mi riporta a lei...
> ...


Sicuro di aver preso la strada giusta?? Non erano per forza due le scelte...
Prima o poi le cose "sotterrate" ritornano fuori con un'altra forma.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> PS:STA A KM DI DISTANZA...FOSSE STATA PIù VICINA???


non riesco a ragionare per ipotesi

non lo so

l'unica cosa che riesco a pensare è che se fosse stata più vicina nemmeno sarebbe nata questa storia...


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quello che mi ha infastidito è ... che *senza sentirla, tu cadi in apatia* ...
> 
> ...


si, e ci siamo risentiti non appena entrambi stavamo meglio...pronti a riprenderci le nostre vite...

...capisco che non sia facile da accettare, ma il sentirla o meno non mi cambia nulla...mi fa piacere ma nulla più...

sono le sensazioni che appaioni talvolta nella mia testa...il tutto esula dal sentirla o meno o dal sapere che ha un fidanzato...

...è come se sentissi una ragazza amichevolmente ma in testa avessi un'altra!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ho parole... per quanto mi ruguarda è come se la stessi tradendo nuovamente! cavolo vi definite uomini ma poi a fatti molti di voi non lo dimostrano mai: spero per tua moglie che incontri qualcuno che le possa dare quello che si merita ed un bel calcio nel di dietro a te! poi dovrai cercare di dimenticare sia l'ex amante che l'ex moglie!
> fortuna non ti conosco


Donna frustrata... e poi vi meravigliate di trovarvi con le corna! 
Bel modo di affrontare le problematiche con la persona che si ama.

        Una donna


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Donna frustrata... e poi vi meravigliate di trovarvi con le corna!
> Bel modo di affrontare le problematiche con la persona che si ama.
> 
> Una donna


donna...si fa per dire....


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> da qualche tempo ho ripreso a sentire "little bitch"...niente di che, sporadici messaggi parlando del più e del meno, battute varie ma in serena amicizia...un paio di telefonate in un mese circa...davvero, nulla di particolare se non fosse per questo fastidio che sento nella mia mente...LA SUA PRESENZA
> 
> siamo stati 3 mesi senza sentirci completamente...oscurati su fb e tutti gli altri cavolo di strumenti tecnologici...da quando la risento mi sento meglio, odiavo l'idea di perderla totalmente e questo "stupido rapporto" si amicizia virtuale mi sta bene...eppure il fastidio c'è, c'era senza sentirla e c'è adesso...il fastidio che provo la notte quando la sogno o il giorno quando capita che mi sveglio pensando a lei...
> ...o durante il giorno quando qualcosa mi riporta a lei...
> ...



il mio percorso è stato simile. io ho smesso di sentirla per cinque anni, completamente. l'anno scorso ci siamo fatti gli auguri di natale, poi più niente, da parte di nessuno. oggi, dopo aver superato le cose, anche io che  non ho mai vissuto di rimorsi o rimpianti, che non l'ho mai "distrutta" per ciò che ha fatto o detto, mi ritrovo a dirmi che è stato solo un errore... avrei potuto essere più sereno, più felice nel periodo in cui i miei bambini erano piccoli piccoli ed avrei potuto trasmettere maggiore serenità anche a chi è stato accanto a me tutti questi anni. dopo molto tempo si prende consapevolezza che è giusto che sia andata in questo modo perchè, alla fine, era anche così che noi volevamo. Sempre pian piano, si inizia a sentirsi al posto giusto nel momento giusto, con i capelli grigi in testa e molta meno rabbia violenta di quella che si aveva da giovani..... Qualcuno dice che la vita inizi a quarant'anni... io ne ho zero.... vediamo come va.

bastardo dentro


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il mio percorso è stato simile. io ho smesso di sentirla per cinque anni, completamente. l'anno scorso ci siamo fatti gli auguri di natale, poi più niente, da parte di nessuno. oggi, dopo aver superato le cose, anche io che  non ho mai vissuto di rimorsi o rimpianti, che non l'ho mai "distrutta" per ciò che ha fatto o detto, mi ritrovo a dirmi che è stato solo un errore... avrei potuto essere più sereno, più felice nel periodo in cui i miei bambini erano piccoli piccoli ed avrei potuto trasmettere maggiore serenità anche a chi è stato accanto a me tutti questi anni. dopo molto tempo si prende consapevolezza che è giusto che sia andata in questo modo perchè, alla fine, era anche così che noi volevamo. Sempre pian piano, si inizia a sentirsi al posto giusto nel momento giusto, con i capelli grigi in testa e molta meno rabbia violenta di quella che si aveva da giovani..... Qualcuno dice che la vita inizi a quarant'anni... io ne ho zero.... vediamo come va.
> 
> bastardo dentro


ti rispetto, e penso di capire

ma io sono sereno e anche abbastanza concentrato...devo solo gestire quei momenti...

...e di anni io ne ho -6 e non ho figli


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti rispetto, e penso di capire
> 
> ma io sono sereno e anche abbastanza concentrato...devo solo gestire quei momenti...
> 
> ...e di anni io ne ho -6 e non ho figli


se posso però permettermi un consiglio, fai uno sforzo, immane, lo so. ma taglia tutto, poni le energie solamente sul tuo matrimonio e su te stesso. all'inizio sarai apatico ed angosciato e magari anche molto triste ma è l'unica via. come te, con il mio migliore amico argomentavo e difendevo la possibilità (_rectius_ la necessità) di avere un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con lei. ma è completamente inutile. si vuole mantenere vivo il canale di comunicazione solo per alleviare il dolore e la sensazione di mancanza ma in realtà è come il metadone per i drogati. tagliare i ponti del tutto reca enorme sofferenza all'inizio ma poi, passato il giusto tempo, che per ognuno è diverso, si torna a respirare veramente.....ed a vedere le cose con la giusta prospettiva. in bocca al lupo, per tutto

riccardo


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> se posso però permettermi un consiglio, fai uno sforzo, immane, lo so. ma taglia tutto, poni le energie solamente sul tuo matrimonio e su te stesso. all'inizio sarai apatico ed angosciato e magari anche molto triste ma è l'unica via. come te, con il mio migliore amico argomentavo e difendevo la possibilità (_rectius_ la necessità) di avere un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con lei. ma è completamente inutile. si vuole mantenere vivo il canale di comunicazione solo per alleviare il dolore e la sensazione di mancanza ma in realtà è come il metadone per i drogati. tagliare i ponti del tutto reca enorme sofferenza all'inizio ma poi, passato il giusto tempo, che per ognuno è diverso, si torna a respirare veramente.....ed a vedere le cose con la giusta prospettiva. in bocca al lupo, per tutto
> 
> riccardo


Apprezzo molto le tue parole

Ti ringrazio e ci rifletterò


----------



## bubu (21 Giugno 2012)

io ti comprendo
se le hai voluto bene non puoi dimenticarla. Ma non la dimenticherai, i ricordi restano sempre come cose preziose e personali.
Ovviamente, per la completa guarigione sarebbe meglio tagliare anche questo legame virtuale (mi sembra ancora troppo presto per poter definire innocente questo tipo di contatto).
Da donna e donna tradita ti consiglierei di non dire mai niente a tua moglie, soprattutto se non c'è un pericolo nella ricostruzione del vostro rapporto.
Alcune cose trovo sia meglio tenersele per sè
bacioni


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2012)

a me sembra che un po' sei cambiato, dicevi che il dolore di un eventuale abbandono ti sarebbe passato in pochissimo tempo
non è la stessa situazione, d'accordo, ma i tempi non sono paragonabili
ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra che un po' sei cambiato, dicevi che il dolore di un eventuale abbandono ti sarebbe passato in pochissimo tempo
> non è la stessa situazione, d'accordo, ma i tempi non sono paragonabili
> ci hai mai pensato?


Infatti il vero dolore è durato pochi giorni

Poi un po' di apatia

Adesso va abbastanza bene esclusi quei momenti di fastidio


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> io ti comprendo
> se le hai voluto bene non puoi dimenticarla. Ma non la dimenticherai, i ricordi restano sempre come cose preziose e personali.
> Ovviamente, per la completa guarigione sarebbe meglio tagliare anche questo legame virtuale (mi sembra ancora troppo presto per poter definire innocente questo tipo di contatto).
> Da donna e donna tradita ti consiglierei di non dire mai niente a tua moglie, soprattutto se non c'è un pericolo nella ricostruzione del vostro rapporto.
> ...


Anche questo è un bellissimo post e ti ringrazio

Si, penso sia meglio tacere su questo contatto ancora vivo, proprio per le ragioni da te scritte...

...ma il pensiero di poter dire "fidati, non c'è nulla di male" ogni tanto mi barcamena per la testa..


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> se posso però permettermi un consiglio, fai uno sforzo, immane, lo so. ma taglia tutto, poni le energie solamente sul tuo matrimonio e su te stesso. all'inizio sarai apatico ed angosciato e magari anche molto triste ma è l'unica via. come te, con il mio migliore amico argomentavo e difendevo la possibilità (_rectius_ la necessità) di avere un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con lei. ma è completamente inutile. si vuole mantenere vivo il canale di comunicazione solo per alleviare il dolore e la sensazione di mancanza ma in realtà è come il metadone per i drogati. tagliare i ponti del tutto reca enorme sofferenza all'inizio ma poi, passato il giusto tempo, che per ognuno è diverso, si torna a respirare veramente.....ed a vedere le cose con la giusta prospettiva. in bocca al lupo, per tutto
> 
> riccardo


Ma se la tua amante avesse scelto TE allora, parleresti così ora?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> donna...si fa per dire....


Ahahah ahahah..... 

credi pure ciò che ti rassicura


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se la tua amante avesse scelto TE allora, parleresti così ora?


Se...se...se...

Ahoooo...ma che caspita di modo di vivere è con i "se"???

Se morivo nell'incidente stradale ora non ero qui a scrivere...embè???

Sii più pratico e concreto...i "se" servono meno della carta igienica!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Se...se...se...
> 
> ...i "se" servono meno della carta igienica!!!


senza la carta igienica sarebbe un mondo più sporco...
diciamo un mondo di merda


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se la tua amante avesse scelto TE allora, parleresti così ora?


sliding doors... amico mio è andata così. SE fosse andata diversamente avrei fatto di tutto per stare bene con lei, far soffrire i miei figli e mia moglie il meno possibile. mi sarei battuto, come sempre ho fatto. ma è andata così e sono là ora con loro. e mi vedo (tra un pò....) vecchio insieme a loro e mi sento bene. sono bivii della nostra vita, attimi in cui tutto può cambiare.... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senza la carta igienica sarebbe un mondo più sporco...
> diciamo un mondo di merda


Perchè un mondo  di merda??
c'è sempre l'acqua per farsi un bidet...


Poi veramente anche a me hanno sempre insegnato che non si vive 
nè con i "se " e né con i "ma"...


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sliding doors... amico mio è andata così. SE fosse andata diversamente avrei fatto di tutto per stare bene con lei, far soffrire i miei figli e mia moglie il meno possibile. mi sarei battuto, come sempre ho fatto. ma è andata così e sono là ora con loro. e mi vedo (tra un pò....) vecchio insieme a loro e mi sento bene. sono bivii della nostra vita, attimi in cui tutto può cambiare....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Mi hai fatto venire un brivido

La teoria degli universi paralleli, secondo la quale ogni qual volta ci ritroviamo a fare una scelta nasce un nuovo universo con quella che non abbiamo preso...

Sliding doors...buon film, ma li si sostiene che tra le due scelte solo una è quella giusta...

...in realtà  possono essere entrambe giuste o sbagliate...e non conta quale sia la migliore, ma quale sia stata presa!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sliding doors... amico mio è andata così. SE fosse andata diversamente avrei fatto di tutto per stare bene con lei, far soffrire i miei figli e mia moglie il meno possibile. mi sarei battuto, come sempre ho fatto. ma è andata così e sono là ora con loro. *e mi vedo (tra un pò....) vecchio insieme a loro e mi sento bene*. sono bivii della nostra vita, attimi in cui tutto può cambiare....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Bello leggerti così:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Donna frustrata... e poi vi meravigliate di trovarvi con le corna!
> Bel modo di affrontare le problematiche con la persona che si ama.
> 
> Una donna


che pena... chissà quanti problemi hai! Auguri tappetino


----------



## stanca (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Donna frustrata... e poi vi meravigliate di trovarvi con le corna!
> Bel modo di affrontare le problematiche con la persona che si ama.
> 
> Una donna


Ma che donna sei tu! Le corna non le merita nessuno o forse tu si così capisci che vuol dire non credo riusciresti a

perdonare  ad avere la complicità che ha lei con il suo compagno ora che la cosa è stata superata.

Se le problematiche sono sempre le bugie ci si stanca ad affrontarle anche con la persona più importante al mondo!

L'unica persona grande in questa storia è la moglie che è riuscita ad andare avanti. Spero non scopra questi messaggini perchè sarebbe un ulteriore sofferenza... senza senso visto che sono INNOQUI!


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una grande donna... dimostra di essere altrettanto grande e non messaggiare più con l'altra (anche se non hai più raporti credo sia corretto per tua moglie).
> ... se lo scopre non crederà certo che è solo amicizia: occhio a non perdere quello che siete riusciti a recuperare! Una *donna non da mai 2 possibilità[*/QUOTE]
> 
> dipende dalla donna o uomo che sia.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma perfavore! parla con tua moglie se sei sicuro che non stai faccendo nulla di male. chissà se l'ex amante vivesse davanti a casa tua: probabilmente avresti già attraversato la strada mille volte



esatto.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

stanca ha detto:


> Ma che donna sei tu! Le corna non le merita nessuno o forse tu si così capisci che vuol dire non credo riusciresti a
> 
> perdonare  ad avere la complicità che ha lei con il suo compagno ora che la cosa è stata superata.
> 
> ...


La prossima volta leggi bene il post a cui mi riferivo. Infatti la mia risposta non era rivolta alla moglie di Cheater, che ha fatto le sue scelte e che rispetto.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

stanca ha detto:


> Ma che donna sei tu! Le corna non le merita nessuno o forse tu si così capisci che vuol dire non credo riusciresti a
> 
> perdonare  ad avere la complicità che ha lei con il suo compagno ora che la cosa è stata superata.
> 
> ...


Ma per piacere...

Ma ti rendi (vi rendete) conto che ci sono una decina di ore di fuso orario?

Quando esco di casa la mattina lei sta andando a dormire e quando lei finisce di lavorare io sono in pieno sonno...

...avevamo poco margine anche nel pieno della storia, con lei costretta a fare ore piccole...

Adesso scambiamo un paio di messaggi a settimana...spesso scritto quando l'altro non può rispondere, e la risposta arriva dopo ore...

Non mi aspetto i complimenti, ma nemmeno sta crocifissione...


----------



## stanca (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La prossima volta leggi bene il post a cui mi riferivo. Infatti la mia risposta non era rivolta alla moglie di Cheater, che ha fatto le sue scelte e che rispetto.


... infatti mi riferivo a NR che anche lei ha subito le corna!
Ha ragione, una volta si può perdonare... anche se sono solo messaggi la moglie ignara non ci crederà e gli dirà: perchè non l'hai detto? avevi deto che saresti stato sincero! Perchè sicuramente lo avrà promesso


----------



## stanca (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma per piacere...
> 
> Ma ti rendi (vi rendete) conto che ci sono una decina di ore di fuso orario?
> 
> ...


ho capito e ti metto in croce ma... occhio perchè secondo me se tua moglie scopre che lo fai di nascosto rimetterà in gioco la tua sincerità! ma quanta voglia hai di discuttere sugli stessi problemi ormai superati? sarebbe un tornare indietro... e dopo la strada che avete fatto sarebbe davvero un peccato!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

stanca ha detto:


> ... infatti mi riferivo a NR che anche lei ha subito le corna!
> Ha ragione, una volta si può perdonare... anche se sono solo messaggi la moglie ignara non ci crederà e gli dirà: perchè non l'hai detto? avevi deto che saresti stato sincero! Perchè sicuramente lo avrà promesso


Non capite che il problema alla fine non e' il tradimento in sé, che non basta perdonare e aspettarsi qualcosa dall'altro.
Siete così tanto nella "vostra" parte di traditi che non riuscite ad avere un punto di vista che va oltre.


----------



## stanca (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non capite che il problema alla fine non e' il tradimento in sé, che non basta perdonare e aspettarsi qualcosa dall'altro.
> Siete così tanto nella "vostra" parte di traditi che non riuscite ad avere un punto di vista che va oltre.


hai ragione e infatti stando dalla parte della moglie tradita credo di capire cosa potrebbe provare e rischiare di perdere.
Il mio consiglio è di lasciar perdere i messaggi e amen.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

stanca ha detto:


> ho capito e ti metto in croce ma... occhio perchè secondo me se tua moglie scopre che lo fai di nascosto *rimetterà in gioco la tua sincerità*! ma quanta voglia hai di discuttere sugli stessi problemi ormai superati? sarebbe un tornare indietro... e dopo la strada che avete fatto sarebbe davvero un peccato!


non credo, e ho le mie ragioni per sostenerlo...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non capite che il problema alla fine non e' il tradimento in sé, che non basta perdonare e aspettarsi qualcosa dall'altro.
> Siete così tanto nella "vostra" parte di traditi che non riuscite ad avere un punto di vista che va oltre.


SI.
Ma come può un tradito dettare condizioni per riprendere una persona con sè?
Se la si riabilita con condizioni: che amore eh?
Uno passa la vita come un galeotto?

Insomma ho scelto te e ho sposato te.
Ma non puoi impormi per questo fatto di non rimanere affascinato o affascinare altre persone.

La sincerità è una cosa.
La verità oggettiva un'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

stanca ha detto:


> hai ragione e infatti stando dalla parte della moglie tradita credo di capire cosa potrebbe provare e rischiare di perdere.
> Il mio consiglio è di lasciar perdere i messaggi e amen.


Poi io dico...
Sono una moglie.
Ma che me frega a me di messaggi?
A me fregherebbe se lui mi dicesse vado via per lavoro dieci giorni e dentro il mio cuore sento quella fitta che mi dice...sta andando alle maldive con le so troie eh?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2012)

Io ho esigenza di sentire il mio amico del cuore un paio di volte alla settimana: mi fa bene, mi scarica mi carica ecc..eccc..

Capisco the cheater, se uno si affeziona e non parlo solo sessualmente, perchè ribadisco che per me è importante il contorno, ad una persona piace conoscerla e passare del tempo assieme ad essa nei modi che a lei /lui fanno più piacere.
Mi sembra che the cheater non fosse preso solo sessualmente da little bitch, ma anche affettivamente.
Io penso di amare mio marito e non vedo una vita senza di lui, perchè la mia vita è con lui, tuttavia non accetterei che lui potesse ostacolare o vietare una mia frequentazione, dato appunto che mi ama.
Se neppure i miei genitori mi hanno mai impedito di vedere una persona, o per lo meno, mi sono sempre ribellata alle loro critiche e rimostranze circa i miei affetti, non vedo perchè mio marito dato che l'ho sposato possa ingerirsi così a fondo sulla mia affettività.

Mio marito così facendo mi obbligherebbe a delle scelte tra lui e quell'altra persona e non lo trovo tollerabile.

Caso mai se scopro che soffre troppo o s'incazza rimetterei a lui la decisione di cosa fare di me.
Lui può impedirmi di fare sesso con il mio amico, e posso dire anche al mio amico, non facciamo più sesso perchè ho dei guai a casa, lui capirebbe e non mi scaricherebbe, ma questo non cambierebbe per niente l'affezione particolare e l'intesa e il rapporto di sompatia che c'è tra di noi.

Ma non potrà mai  accadere che io sia costretta a dire non ci sentiamo più perchè mio marito non vuole o soffre troppo, perchè mi sentirei bloccata nei movimenti...
A 40 anni insomma che non possa frequentare chi mi pare e come mi pare mi pare esagerato, no?
Dopo tanti anni che siamo assieme mio marito è sicuro di me e di quello che io provo per lui.
Lui sa che lo amo, lo stimo moltissimo, sa di essere la persona giusta per me, quella con cui vivo la realtà quotidiana.
Non mi basta mio marito, non perchè lui è manchevole di qualche cosa, ma perchè per me è impossibile voler bene ad una sola persona in tutta una vita, quando ci sono molte persone che mi piacciono e che mi fa piacere stimare e benvolere.
Mio marito non può darmi tutto perchè è un essere umano limitato dai suoi pregi e difetti.
Cosa cambia se alcune persone pur di poter tirar fuori quello che hanno dentro e sentirsi capite e ascoltate devono andare dal psicoterapeuta pagando, e altre trovano altri canali comunicativi con persone che sentono affini a loro.....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma per piacere...
> 
> Ma ti rendi (vi rendete) conto che ci sono una decina di ore di fuso orario?
> 
> ...




Ma mi sembra che ultimamente tu non faccia altro che giustificarti ....
Ma ti sembra il caso...
L'unica a cui al massimo devi giustificazioni è tua moglie .....
Per cui se quei messaggi di fanno stare bene ...scambiali ....
se è una "amicizia importante " continuerà e sennò morirà con il tempo 
visto le distanze e i fusi orari...


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Ma mi sembra che ultimamente tu non faccia altro che giustificarti* ....
> Ma ti sembra il caso...
> L'unica a cui al massimo devi giustificazioni è tua moglie .....
> Per cui se quei messaggi di fanno stare bene ...scambiali ....
> ...


no, non mi giustifico...rispondo semplicemente...

comunque hai ragione...sopratutto sul tuo post di prima...

non la vedo (e non la vedrò) c'è stato enorme affetto (e c'è ancora)
si, so di non fare danni e sono contento di poterla sentire sporadicamente...

...e comunque l'argomento principale del mio 3d non erano i messaggi sporadici, ma il fastidio che a volte provo quando mi ritorna in mente lei...quando meno me lo aspetto...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no, non mi giustifico...rispondo semplicemente...
> 
> comunque hai ragione...sopratutto sul tuo post di prima...
> 
> ...


MA per fastidio cosa intendi?
A me sembra sia un  pensiero piacevole..leggendoti...


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> MA per fastidio cosa intendi?
> A me sembra sia un  pensiero piacevole..leggendoti...


lo era...adesso comincia a sembrare un disagio, una dipendenza...una sorta di ossessione...

mi piace ogni tanto scambiare qualche messaggio, raccontarci qualcosa...sapere che sta bene...mi piace anche, sarà successo 2 o 3 volte negli ultimi 5 mesi, guardare le foto fatte...

...ma la sensazione fastidiosa deriva dai sogni e dalle cose che improvvisamente mi portano a lei...una trasmissione televisiva, una immagine, sentire il suo nome in un film...
non è un fastidio in se, è l'idea di non poter controllare queste cose che mi mette a disagio...

...la sensazione di non poterne mai uscire...perchè che sia chiaro:
io amo mia moglie e sono felice di riprendere a costruire la nostra vita insieme, ma io a little bitch l'ho amata pure...maledettamente...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo era...adesso comincia a sembrare un disagio, una dipendenza...una sorta di ossessione...
> 
> mi piace ogni tanto scambiare qualche messaggio, raccontarci qualcosa...sapere che sta bene...mi piace anche, sarà successo 2 o 3 volte negli ultimi 5 mesi, guardare le foto fatte...
> 
> ...


Guarda Cosa voglio di più.
Ti farà bene.
Si l'hai amata maledettamente.


----------



## passante (21 Giugno 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> se posso però permettermi un consiglio, fai uno sforzo, immane, lo so. ma taglia tutto, poni le energie solamente sul tuo matrimonio e su te stesso. all'inizio sarai apatico ed angosciato e magari anche molto triste ma è l'unica via. come te, con il mio migliore amico argomentavo e difendevo la possibilità (_rectius_ la necessità) di avere un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con lei. ma è completamente inutile. si vuole mantenere vivo il canale di comunicazione solo per alleviare il dolore e la sensazione di mancanza ma in realtà è come il metadone per i drogati. tagliare i ponti del tutto reca enorme sofferenza all'inizio ma poi, passato il giusto tempo, che per ognuno è diverso, si torna a respirare veramente.....ed a vedere le cose con la giusta prospettiva. in bocca al lupo, per tutto
> 
> riccardo


ti quoto parola per parola


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo era...adesso comincia a sembrare un disagio, una dipendenza...una sorta di ossessione...
> 
> mi piace ogni tanto scambiare qualche messaggio, raccontarci qualcosa...sapere che sta bene...mi piace anche, sarà successo 2 o 3 volte negli ultimi 5 mesi, guardare le foto fatte...
> 
> ...


ciao Cheat.ti capisco sai....pensa che io qualche sera fa'l'ho pure..sognata...pensa..che la cazziavo perche'faceva la civetta con un'altro....ahahahhah.. e guarda che io l'amo come...il rusticano del mio giardino..quando tra qualche giorno comincia la produzione...pero'e'normale..non saremmo uomini se no..giusto???


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *lo era...adesso comincia a sembrare un disagio, una dipendenza...una sorta di ossessione...
> 
> *mi piace ogni tanto scambiare qualche messaggio, raccontarci qualcosa...sapere che sta bene...mi piace anche, sarà successo 2 o 3 volte negli ultimi 5 mesi, guardare le foto fatte...
> 
> ...


nella quale ti piace  crogiolare .altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo tuo (finto?) dualismo .
comunque penso che se tutti hanno anche diritto a conservare una parte di ricordi di una relazione importante , continuare a sentirsi dopo aver deciso di prendere una strada ben precisa è inutilmente incoerente.
non siete amici ma siete stati amanti ..."fa piacere che tu stia bene " è pateticamente inutile dirselo a questo punto: o di qua o di là quando si parla di passioni l'amicizia è una chimera o un rischio sciocco se si hanno addirittura progetti che riguardano figli


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda Cosa voglio di più.
> Ti farà bene.
> Si l'hai amata maledettamente.


i film che mi portano a lei sono 2 principalmente:

"eat pray love" perchè mi riporta al mio stato d'animo di un anno fa...

...e "last night" che mi fa pensare che io vivrò per sempre come keira knigthley nel film


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> i film che mi portano a lei sono 2 principalmente:
> 
> "eat pray love" perchè mi riporta al mio stato d'animo di un anno fa...
> 
> ...e "last night" che mi fa pensare che io vivrò per sempre come keira knigthley nel film



o my Good..........


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella quale ti piace  crogiolare .altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo tuo (finto?) dualismo .
> comunque penso che se tutti hanno anche diritto a conservare una parte di ricordi di una relazione importante , *continuare a sentirsi dopo aver deciso di prendere una strada ben precisa è inutilmente incoerente.*
> non siete amici ma siete stati amanti ...*"fa piacere che tu stia bene " è pateticamente inutile dirselo* a questo punto: o di qua o di là *quando si parla di passioni l'amicizia è una chimera o un rischio sciocco* se si hanno addirittura progetti che riguardano figli


è il tuo punto di vista, e lo rispetto

ma non lo condivido

non stiamo continuando a sentirci (ribadisco)
non c'è più il "blocco" reciproco...che è diverso...

per me è un "ciao come stai" ad una persona che vive dall'altra parte del mondo...che non rivedrò mai più...

e ripeto che il problema non sta in questo, ma nei pensieri che ogni tanto tornano in mente...indipendenti dal "ciao come stai"...


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è il tuo punto di vista, e lo rispetto
> 
> ma non lo condivido
> 
> ...


ma non è vero: è lei


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> o my Good..........


troppo effemminato dici??? :mrgreen:

ehhh si...sono un cinico e insensibile figlio di puttana...ma quando mi lascio andare ai sentimentalismi divento una debole e romantica donna...

non è facile inquadrarmi...poi leggendomi, quasi impossibile...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> troppo effemminato dici??? :mrgreen:
> 
> ehhh si...sono un cinico e insensibile figlio di puttana...ma quando mi lascio andare ai sentimentalismi divento una debole e romantica donna...
> 
> non è facile inquadrarmi...poi leggendomi, quasi impossibile...



vabbe'nessuno e'perfetto...poi di Lothar c'e' ne uno solo.per fortuna..dice mia moglie:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero: è lei


vuoto il sacco??? ok

nei 3 mesi di totale distacco ero diventato anche paranoico a tratti:

stronzate varie, controllo facebook, whatsapp e altre cavolate (utilissime) di oggi...

oggi, da 2 mesi, non più...so che lei c'è e quando vuole (o voglio io) anche un sorriso ce lo si può mandare...

oggi sono tornato alla quasi normalità...non penso più a niente...è un ricordo piacevole e sereno...costante ma sereno...

...tranne quei fottuti momenti dove mi sento spiazzato e penso "riapparirà sempre"


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2012)

è incredibile assistere a certe evoluzioni  barra involuzioni in questo forum: leggi post scorgendo fra le righe parole contrarie e distanti rispetto a quelle nere su fondo bianco che puntualmente si ricreeranno spuntando come dal nulla come polverina messa su impronte rivelatrici tra qualche tempo.
magari no ma ho questo sospetto.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è incredibile assistere a certe evoluzioni  barra involuzioni in questo forum: leggi post scorgendo fra le righe parole contrarie e distanti rispetto a quelle nere su fondo bianco che puntualmente si ricreeranno spuntando come dal nulla come polverina messa su impronte rivelatrici tra qualche tempo.
> magari no ma ho questo sospetto.


della serie "spariamo nel mucchio" e cu si vitti si vitti :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è incredibile assistere a certe evoluzioni  barra involuzioni in questo forum: leggi post scorgendo fra le righe parole contrarie e distanti rispetto a quelle nere su fondo bianco che puntualmente si ricreeranno spuntando come dal nulla come polverina messa su impronte rivelatrici tra qualche tempo.
> magari no ma ho questo sospetto.


Ed è per questo che non troverai mai la risposta esaustiva a questo quesito:
Come mai lui mi ha tradito nonostante l'amore che gli porto?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me se chiudessi ogni contatto con little bitch sarebbe peggio perchè la idealizzeresti. Basterebbe la più piccola scaramuccia con la tua sposa per idealizzare quella persona e quella situazione.
> Per me la cosa decanterà piano piano...


dai pure consigli sei fantastica hahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> :smile: grazie


prego cmq sono sempre giovanna ed era ironico il mio post hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Leda (22 Giugno 2012)

Io ti faccio rispondere da Montale:

_Dimenticarsi a forza é impossibile
bisogna pensarsi lungamente
finchè il pensiero non prenda quella stanchezza
che anche la vita, mentre non sai, consuma

_~Eugenio Montale~


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me se chiudessi ogni contatto con little bitch sarebbe peggio perchè la idealizzeresti. Basterebbe la più piccola scaramuccia con la tua sposa per idealizzare quella persona e quella situazione.
> Per me la cosa decanterà piano piano...


Infatti ho detto che sentivo più disagio quando non la sentivo per nulla e nemmeno potevo...

...si, un po' l'ho idealizzata...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che sentivo più disagio quando non la sentivo per nulla e nemmeno potevo...
> 
> ...si, un po' l'ho idealizzata...



Buongiorno Cheat....ma sai non si perde poi molto alla fine,ricordati che se fosse durata di piu',sarebbe stata peggio.
Ieri ad esempio la mia''altra lei'',con eleganza per carita',mi ha accusato di avere una terza..incomoda...solo perche'tutto ieri non le avevo risposto al cell...capito??stasera non vedo l'ora di vederla..ma anche di ricordarle,che da domani,per almeno 10 gg saro'di nebbia...perche'la'..cell non funziona:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Cheat....ma sai non si perde poi molto alla fine,ricordati che se fosse durata di piu',sarebbe stata peggio.
> Ieri ad esempio la mia''altra lei'',con eleganza per carita',mi ha accusato di avere una terza..incomoda...solo perche'tutto ieri non le avevo risposto al cell...capito??stasera non vedo l'ora di vederla..ma anche di ricordarle,che da domani,per almeno 10 gg saro'di nebbia...perche'la'..cell non funziona:smile:


..ha pure _osato _

mi viene da ridere


ciao Lothar

(io non reggerei un nano secondo)


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Cheat....ma sai non si perde poi molto alla fine,ricordati *che se fosse durata di piu',sarebbe stata peggio.*
> Ieri ad esempio la mia''altra lei'',con eleganza per carita',mi ha accusato di avere una terza..incomoda...solo perche'tutto ieri non le avevo risposto al cell...capito??stasera non vedo l'ora di vederla..ma anche di ricordarle,che da domani,per almeno 10 gg saro'di nebbia...perche'la'..cell non funziona:smile:


sul neretto ti do ragione.


----------



## bastardo dentro (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me se chiudessi ogni contatto con little bitch sarebbe peggio perchè la idealizzeresti. Basterebbe la più piccola scaramuccia con la tua sposa per idealizzare quella persona e quella situazione.
> Per me la cosa decanterà piano piano...


nel mio caso sarebbe stato l'opposto, avrei finito per viviere una vita parallela accontentandomi del simulacro di un rapporto e mettendo dempre a confronto le due cose - sbagliando peraltro perchè non vi è nulla da confrontare -. Ho dovuto tagliare ogni genere di contatto, mi sarei ucciso piuttosto, ma l'ho dovuto fare. anche per capire come stavo senza e capire se avevo davvero l'energia e la voglia per "tornare" dentro la mia vecchia vita, sempre che mia moglie - menawhile - avesse deciso di aspettarmi. così è andata... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ..ha pure _osato _
> 
> mi viene da ridere
> 
> ...



ciao dammi un nome..proprio cosi'..non c'e'piu'religione...ma detto inter nos ha ragione,mica e'l'unico mio pensiero.Perche'vedi innamorarsi di un'altra,come l'amico Cheat deve essere brutto....io non lo voglio neanche pensare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ..ha pure _osato _
> 
> mi viene da ridere
> 
> ...


Visione:
Prendo te e Lothar ad un raduno.
Vi caccio dentro una stanza d'albergo.
Butto via la chiave...
Hai presente le streghe di eastwoock...la violoncellista?
Ecco quello è Lothy!

E immagino te inorridita e lui che ti intorta come una serpe...

Ovvio al mattino troviamo Lothy con la camicia a brandelli...e tutto tremolante...

Ma intanto....intanto...eheheheheeheheheheh...uuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu

Ti ha tutta
Idealizzata per benino!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visione:
> Prendo te e Lothar ad un raduno.
> Vi caccio dentro una stanza d'albergo.
> Butto via la chiave...
> ...



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:non posso approvarti..peccato...comunque con dammi un nome alisa miciolidia,se ho capito bene..mi torverei bene,sono esperto di gatte..so farle fusare amico....


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

faccio sempre presente che la donna alla quale ho rinunciato (e che ha rinunciato a me) non è italiana e vive dall'altra parte del mondo...

credo che quando chiudiamo una storia importante, tutti inconsciamente manteniamo in testa l'idea di poterci rivedere un giorno...poter prendere un caffè...poter passare un'oretta insieme anche solo per sorridere insieme e ricordare il passato in maniera (possibilmente) serena...
...un incontro casuale, anche solo un incrocio di sguardi...tanto per dirsi con gli occhi "sei stata importante"...
...come a tanti credo capiti con ex fidanzate, ex mogli o amanti...

nel mio caso invece è come se la persona in questione fosse morta (in senso figurato ovviamente) in quanto un incontro causale è IMPOSSIBILE


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> faccio sempre presente che la donna alla quale ho rinunciato (e che ha rinunciato a me) non è italiana e vive dall'altra parte del mondo...
> 
> credo che quando chiudiamo una storia importante, tutti inconsciamente manteniamo in testa l'idea di poterci rivedere un giorno...poter prendere un caffè...poter passare un'oretta insieme anche solo per sorridere insieme e ricordare il passato in maniera (possibilmente) serena...
> ...un incontro casuale, anche solo un incrocio di sguardi...tanto per dirsi con gli occhi "sei stata importante"...
> ...


Ma in questo senso ti consigliavo quel film:up::up::up::up:
Ci sono esperienze che possiamo vivere
E vite che nostro malgrado non possiamo vivere.
Io posso desiderare all'infinito di stare con una donna.
Ma è una quella a cui sono sposato no?

Ogni Ulisse ha la sua penelope...


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

in che percentuale ha influito sulla rottura la lontanaza?


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in che percentuale ha influito sulla rottura la lontanaza?


una volta con lei facemmo il resoconto degli ostacoli:
...ti risparmio l'elenco...l'avevo scritto ma ho cancellato...

dico sempre che senza lontananza "probabilmente" tutta questa storia non avrebbe avuto luogo...

alla fine il non sentirmi totalmente disamorato di mia moglie sarebbe comunque stato l'ostacolo principale...
...io mia moglie l'avevo disegnata in mente...e improvvisamente è apparsa...

...lasciarla per un momento difficile e per un altro amore rimane per me una cosa pressochè irrealizzabile...

ok, ho amato un'altra, probabilmente ancora la amo e per un po' la amerò...ma mia moglie è il sogno di una vita, la perfezione che pensavo non esistesse...l'ho amata in una maniera talmente intensa da pensare "se un giorno dovessi anche odiarla, mi fermerei ad aspettare perchè non è possibile che quell'amore non torni"

little bitch mi ha fatto perdere la testa perchè donna terribilmente forte e concreta, generosa, responsabile, agguerrita e indipendente, ma estremamente folle come me...e poi il contesto, un figlio splendido, una cultura che adoro, un senso di devozione e abnegazione che pensavo esistesse solo nelle donne come mia madre o mia nonna...e in fine l'aspetto fisico, direi indescrivibile...

fisicamente le considero le donne più belle al mondo...ovviamente per i miei canoni...ma con un pizzico di presunzione penso di poter dire non solo per i miei canoni...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> una volta con lei facemmo il resoconto degli ostacoli:
> ...ti risparmio l'elenco...l'avevo scritto ma ho cancellato...
> 
> dico sempre che senza lontananza "probabilmente" tutta questa storia non avrebbe avuto luogo...
> ...


APPERò......
NON SO COSA DIRE...è strano...leggendo ho avvertito un senso di rabbia per quello che dici...
MA MI SONO PIACIUTE LE TUE PAROLE
alzo le mani e dico...va bene...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> APPERò......
> NON SO COSA DIRE...è strano...leggendo ho avvertito un senso di rabbia per quello che dici...
> MA MI SONO PIACIUTE LE TUE PAROLE
> alzo le mani e dico...va bene...


Occhio eh?
Che The Cheater ci sa fare con le donne eh?
Fossi inte...un pensierino ce lo farei eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio eh?
> Che The Cheater ci sa fare con le donne eh?
> Fossi inte...un pensierino ce lo farei eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



sei andato oggi di corpo mio caro conte???


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> APPERò......
> NON SO COSA DIRE...è strano...leggendo ho avvertito un senso di rabbia per quello che dici...
> MA MI SONO PIACIUTE LE TUE PAROLE
> alzo le mani e dico...va bene...


È quello che penso...piaccia o no...

...comunque grazie...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> È quello che penso...piaccia o no...
> 
> ...comunque grazie...




figurati.....


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> una volta con lei facemmo il resoconto degli ostacoli:
> ...ti risparmio l'elenco...l'avevo scritto ma ho cancellato...
> 
> dico sempre che senza lontananza "probabilmente" tutta questa storia non avrebbe avuto luogo...
> ...



sai la prima ed unica che mi è venuta in mente leggendo questo post?

le ama davvero entrambe.

è una considerazione di pancia, mi è venuta d istinto.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei andato oggi di corpo mio caro conte???


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sai la prima ed unica che mi è venuta in mente leggendo questo post?
> 
> le ama davvero entrambe.
> 
> è una considerazione di pancia, mi è venuta d istinto.



però ci vuole stomaco per affrontare la situazione...
io personalmente non reggerei


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però ci vuole stomaco per affrontare la situazione...
> io personalmente non reggerei


stomaco? forse mi sono persa qualche pezzo. petta che leggo...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> faccio sempre presente che la donna alla quale ho rinunciato (e che ha rinunciato a me) non è italiana e vive dall'altra parte del mondo...
> 
> *credo che quando chiudiamo una storia importante, tutti inconsciamente manteniamo in testa l'idea di poterci rivedere un giorno...poter prendere un caffè...poter passare un'oretta insieme anche solo per sorridere insieme e ricordare il passato in maniera (possibilmente) serena...
> ...un incontro casuale, anche solo un incrocio di sguardi...tanto per dirsi con gli occhi "sei stata importante"...
> ...


:up:


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sai la prima ed unica che mi è venuta in mente leggendo questo post?
> 
> le ama davvero entrambe.
> 
> è una considerazione di pancia, mi è venuta d istinto.


È la cosa più bella che leggo nei miei riguardi da quando scrivo qui...

...anche se è dura da accettare perché sono sempre stato convinto che non si potessero amare più persone contemporaneamente...

...credo che l'una abbia tolto all'altra...ma che adesso ciò che little bitch toglieva a mia moglie stia lentamente facendo ritorno alla base...

Due donne incredibili...che ci avranno trovato in me???


----------



## lothar57 (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> È la cosa più bella che leggo nei miei riguardi da quando scrivo qui...
> 
> ...anche se è dura da accettare perché sono sempre stato convinto che non si potessero amare più persone contemporaneamente...
> 
> ...


dai Cheat..vabbe'che li'sara'piu'caldo che qua'.........ma non esiste.non si possono amare due donne..l''americana ti piaceva tanto...ma non era amore.


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

ho pensato l'esatto contrario: non ama nessuna delle due  ...in compenso va pazzo per se stesso


----------



## lothar57 (22 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho pensato l'esatto contrario: non ama nessuna delle due ...in compenso va pazzo per se stesso


peccato..non posso approvarti...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> peccato..non posso approvarti...:up::up::up::up:


sai io cambiereiil titolo...cheat non me ne volere ma mi viene spontaneo...

al posto di:un forte senso di fastidio...
lo chiamerei:un forte senso di..prurito...

na cremina lenitiva????

dico..se stavi bene con lei..se stavate ricostruendo..perchè andare a frugare dove non si deve e innescare questo senso di chiamalo come vuoi.....perchè credo sia normale considerando quel che è stato(non solo sesso)....


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

avete ragione voi...si compiace assai di piacere.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> avete ragione voi...si compiace assai di piacere.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


non hai capito Annuccia?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non hai capito Annuccia?


lui non mi sembra dispiaciuto...poi cosa c'è nel suo cuore lo sa solo lui...
io personalmente non riuscirei a stare in mezzo ad una situazione del genere...ma per lui è normale amare due donne...
quindi o ti stacchi da una delle due...per te stesso innanzitutto..o ti stacchi da entrambe....

però come ho detto prima...se stai bene con tua moglie...perchè cercare l'altra e innescare nuovamente il tutto????
te la cerchi no??
cambia numenro...taglia...
ma lui non vuole perchè altrimenti cade in apatia....(con la moglie)
io non la vedo una cosa normale tu??....
ma è solo il mio punto di vita sia chiaro


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui non mi sembra dispiaciuto...poi cosa c'è nel suo cuore lo sa solo lui...
> io personalmente non riuscirei a stare in mezzo ad una situazione del genere...ma per lui è normale amare due donne...
> quindi o ti stacchi da una delle due...per te stesso innanzitutto..o ti stacchi da entrambe....
> 
> ...


Ma scusa na roba...
Perchè un uomo non può amare più donne?
Tutte quelle che gli pare eh?
Perchè siete così ostinate su questa equazione:
Mi ama allora è tutto e solo per me, altrimenti non mi ama?

Ok.
Allora IO IN TUTTA LA MIA VITA NON HO MAI AMATO NESSUNA DONNA.
Ma ho benvoluto tante.

Vero comunque non si può amare due padroni.
Là dov'è il tuo cuore: là è anche il tuo tesoro.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba...
> Perchè un uomo non può amare più donne?
> Tutte quelle che gli pare eh?
> *Perchè siete così ostinate su questa equazione*:
> ...


non fa per me..
ma è solo un mio parere
un minuscolo granello di sabbia....

però converrai con me che è un casino tutto ciò...
beh io sono troppo pigra per questo non riuscirei...
scapperei via con il "terzo"che capita....come ho consigliato alla tipa che si voleva buttare dal balcone per il "secondo"amore....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non fa per me..
> ma è solo un mio parere
> un minuscolo granello di sabbia....
> 
> ...


Ma la giostra ricomincerebbe eh?
no?
Ricordati che se un uomo ti si attacca troppo, dopo ti ritrovi un bambinone che dipende affettivamente da te...
E ne vale la pena?

Meglio uno che è UOMO no?
E che bene o male
Sceglie te
Ogni giorno della tua vita
Giorno per giorno eh?

Un uomo che insomma 
se non lo tieni un po'
sulla corda
ti concia per le feste eh?

mai darsi per scontati eh?


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho pensato l'esatto contrario: non ama nessuna delle due  ...in compenso va pazzo per se stesso


Ahhh quindi le pensi???

Credevo le sparassi a caso solitamente...le stronzate


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

State scrivendo delle follie per un paio di messaggi banali alla settimana con una persona che vive nella west coast usa...

...non c'è uno che abbia capito il mio 3D...era chiaro: i momenti di difficoltà quando penso a lei, che prescindono dai rari messaggi...

...siete dei fenomeni...anzi, delle fenomene


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> State scrivendo delle follie per un paio di messaggi banali alla settimana con una persona che vive nella west coast usa...
> 
> ...non c'è uno che abbia capito il mio 3D...era chiaro: i momenti di difficoltà quando penso a lei, che prescindono dai rari messaggi...
> 
> ...siete dei fenomeni...anzi, delle* fenomene *


anche qui tu a quest'ora......???
na partitina a carte...???
come stai???


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ahhh quindi le pensi???
> 
> Credevo le sparassi a caso solitamente...le stronzate


Mio caro ognuno crede alle cose che le fanno meno male eh?
Pensa cosa è per una donna capire che non si è amate come si impone di venir amate eh?
Na botta durissima eh?
Sai quante si ritengono delle dee?
E scambiano l'amore con l'adorazione?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> State scrivendo delle follie per un paio di messaggi banali alla settimana con una persona che vive nella west coast usa...
> 
> ...non c'è uno che abbia capito il mio 3D...era chiaro: i momenti di difficoltà quando penso a lei, che prescindono dai rari messaggi...
> 
> ...siete dei fenomeni...anzi, delle fenomene


E pensa a quanto è facile giudicare la vita altrui

Senza viverla in prima persona?:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> State scrivendo delle follie per un paio di messaggi banali alla settimana con una persona che vive nella west coast usa...
> 
> ...non c'è uno che abbia capito il mio 3D...era chiaro: i momenti di difficoltà quando penso a lei, che prescindono dai rari messaggi...
> 
> ...siete dei fenomeni...anzi, delle fenomene


Dico a parte che io un traditore/trice lo/la metterei non a pecorina, ma dentro una fossa  ( ma sto scrivendo come se fossi il Claudio di un tempo) perchè tradire è semplicemente un atto che dire fa schifo è come dire nulla.

Ma passo al Claudio di adesso... Secondo te compà le persone qua dentro tradite possono aver piacere che un traditore pensi alla sua storia passata come un bel ricordo? Un tradito/a se pensa che il proprio partner abbia dei ricordi del corpo, del sesso fatto, delle paroline e qua mi fermo! non solo gli viene un colpo ma ti manda a cagare col diretto. Mi sono spiegato compà


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico a parte che io un traditore/trice lo/la metterei non a pecorina, ma dentro una fossa  ( ma sto scrivendo come se fossi il Claudio di un tempo) perchè tradire è semplicemente un atto che dire fa schifo è come dire nulla.
> 
> Ma passo al Claudio di adesso... Secondo te compà le persone qua dentro tradite possono aver piacere che un traditore pensi alla sua storia passata come un bel ricordo? Un tradito/a se pensa che il proprio partner abbia dei ricordi del corpo, del sesso fatto, delle paroline e qua mi fermo! non solo gli viene un colpo ma ti manda a cagare col diretto. Mi sono spiegato compà


Ciao

ti quoto ...

quello che fa male è, che è una storia legata al dolore di qualcuno ... non è una storia a se ... 

quando stavamo parlando di separazione ... il mio compagno si soffermo e mi disse ... che a lui quella storia fa tanto male, perché ha fatto male a me ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti quoto ...
> 
> ...



Ciao sienne  

Scriverò credo delle cose forse troppo razionali e poco dettate da sentimento ed emozioni, ma insomma la vita è questa e la realtà credo anche.
La frase di tuo marito è di una squisitezza a dir poco unica, probabilmente vera a metà, perchè credo sia una frase a metà, ma è giusto così perchè nei momenti in cui si dicono certe frasi le senti tue e le dici o le scrivi, ma la realtà vera è quella che si vive, e lui come me come The... e come mia moglie e come altri abbiamo alle spalle delle "vite nostre" quotidianità che vanno oltre al rapporto di coppia, vuoi che sia un tradimento, o degli apprezzamenti che vivi al lavoro, o degli sguardi o parole in un bar, sta di fatto che, tutto è vissuto e tutto è ricordo, bello o brutto che sia rimane un ricordo da ricordare. E in un forum a tema certe espressioni ti riportano il cuore ad essere irrorato di sangue che ti brucia l'anima.
Mi riferisco chiaramente a quelle persone che adesso soffrono.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao sienne
> 
> Scriverò credo delle cose forse troppo razionali e poco dettate da sentimento ed emozioni, ma insomma la vita è questa e la realtà credo anche.
> La frase di tuo marito è di una squisitezza a dir poco unica, probabilmente vera a metà, perchè credo sia una frase a metà, ma è giusto così perchè nei momenti in cui si dicono certe frasi le senti tue e le dici o le scrivi, ma la realtà vera è quella che si vive, e lui come me come The... e come mia moglie e come altri abbiamo alle spalle delle "vite nostre" quotidianità che vanno oltre al rapporto di coppia, vuoi che sia un tradimento, o degli apprezzamenti che vivi al lavoro, o degli sguardi o parole in un bar, sta di fatto che, tutto è vissuto e tutto è ricordo, bello o brutto che sia rimane un ricordo da ricordare. E in un forum a tema certe espressioni ti riportano il cuore ad essere irrorato di sangue che ti brucia l'anima.
> Mi riferisco chiaramente a quelle persone che adesso soffrono.


Ciao,

si, ho apprezzato molto quella frase, perché conosco lui ... un uomo molto concentrato su se stesso e geloso delle sue cose ... l'essere uscito dalla sua ottica, cioè a non vedere solo se stesso ... ha significato per me - anche se è una mezza verità - che riesce a cogliere l'insieme della situazione ...

... ho sempre vissuto secondo l'idea che c'è un noi, ma anche un tu ed un io ... e credo che dei segreti ci debbano essere ... segreti, che però non tolgono dignità e rispetto all'altra persona che si ha accanto ... segreti di tutti i giorni ... 

io scrivo qui ... l'unico posto dove ne parlo ... con lui, solo se iniziava lui ... se no tomba ... è un ricordo anche per me ... con molta amarezza ...

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche qui tu a quest'ora......???
> na partitina a carte...???
> come stai???


Controllo i nuovi post...da iPhone...niente pc a casa

Tutto bene, discreta cena fuori...ora prendo la moto e faccio un giro...pomeriggio mare


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Controllo i nuovi post...da iPhone...niente pc a casa
> 
> Tutto bene, discreta cena fuori...ora prendo la moto e faccio un giro...pomeriggio mare


Io ho una honda fireblade 954,  tu?


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico a parte che io un traditore/trice lo/la metterei non a pecorina, ma dentro una fossa  ( ma sto scrivendo come se fossi il Claudio di un tempo) perchè tradire è semplicemente un atto che dire fa schifo è come dire nulla.
> 
> Ma passo al Claudio di adesso... Secondo te compà le persone qua dentro tradite possono aver piacere che un traditore pensi alla sua storia passata come un bel ricordo? Un tradito/a se pensa che il proprio partner abbia dei ricordi del corpo, del sesso fatto, delle paroline e qua mi fermo! non solo gli viene un colpo ma ti manda a cagare col diretto. Mi sono spiegato compà


Si cla, giusto ciò che dici...ma io ho un ricordo meraviglioso di little bitch e SEMMAI dovrei darne conto solo a mia moglie...non certo a qualche tardona qui sul muro che sfoga sugli altri la propria rabbia per i tradimenti subiti...

...perché vedi i traditi, le donne sopratutto, massacrano i traditori e ritengo visualizzino il proprio marito traditore quando scrivono sul forum...si sfogano, si sentono per un attimo "mia moglie o la moglie di lothar e conte" ...

...vedi...quando una ti scrive "non ami nessuno, ami solo te stesso" non fa conversazione, non cerca dialogo e sereno scambio di opinioni...non vuole farti una critica seguita da un consiglio, nemmeno vuole aiutarti...non vuole giudicare in maniera imparziale...

...vuole solo dirti "tu sei un bastardo come quello stronzo che mi ha tradita e che adesso guarda sereno la tv mentre io mi fotto il cervello in tarda serata su un forum di tradimenti"

U capisti???


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho una honda fireblade 954,  tu?


Una Guzzi V7 restyling...ma voglio cambiarla...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, ho apprezzato molto quella frase, perché conosco lui ... un uomo molto concentrato su se stesso e geloso delle sue cose ... l'essere uscito dalla sua ottica, cioè a non vedere solo se stesso ... ha significato per me - anche se è una mezza verità - che riesce a cogliere l'insieme della situazione ...
> 
> ...


:up: Una tua frase mi ricorda quello che ero una volta, e questo si che mi porta un po di amarezza, ero di una schiettezza incredibile, di una sincerità forse a volte disarmante, e rimpiango quella persona che a secondo delle situazioni aveva dei modi e modalità diverse per parlare o sbattere in faccia la verità. Ora si sono sempre io, ma..... anche se il tutto è sempre uguale a prima, adesso in buona parte è calcolato e razionalizzato. In pratica è come se un uomo ricercasse se stesso nella sua nuova veste e deve abituarsi a vedersi così vestito.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si cla, giusto ciò che dici...ma io ho un ricordo meraviglioso di little bitch e SEMMAI dovrei darne conto solo a mia moglie...non certo a qualche tardona qui sul muro che sfoga sugli altri la propria rabbia per i tradimenti subiti...
> 
> ...perché vedi i traditi, le donne sopratutto, massacrano i traditori e ritengo visualizzino il proprio marito traditore quando scrivono sul forum...si sfogano, si sentono per un attimo "mia moglie o la moglie di lothar e conte" ...
> 
> ...


U capivu? pikkì iu chi scrissi ah? ( se ho capito? aò io scritto la stessa cosa) 
A tua moglie ne puoi parlare se avete impostato la vostra relazione in una determinata maniera, altrimenti meglio evitare.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Una Guzzi V7 restyling...ma voglio cambiarla...


Cambiare si, ma le guzzi si devono tenere a casa ed al caldo. 
Ma questo può farlo chi si intende di meccanica altrimenti nel tempo ammortizzatori motore etc si deteriorano e puoi buttare la moto.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

io ho una bicicletta elettrica ... il Flyer 

va che è una meraviglia ... sempre ... 

va bene lo stesso ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io ho una bicicletta elettrica ... il Flyer
> 
> ...


auahahaahahah si si va bene uguale, ho una corda molto resistente, ti attacco alla moto e ti faccio sfrecciare l'aria sul viso a 300 km orari..... una goduria per chi sa apprezzare.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahaahahah si si va bene uguale, ho una corda molto resistente, ti attacco alla moto e ti faccio sfrecciare l'aria sul viso a 300 km orari..... una goduria per chi sa apprezzare.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:si ... che figo!!!

dovresti vedermi quando scendo dalla montagna per andare in città ... 

non conosco religioni in quei momenti ... 

ma la moto ... e si, tutta un'altra storia ...

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cambiare si, ma le guzzi si devono tenere a casa ed al caldo.
> Ma questo può farlo chi si intende di meccanica altrimenti nel tempo ammortizzatori motore etc si deteriorano e puoi buttare la moto.


Troppo stress la Guzzi

Mille batterie cambiate, problemi con ruggine perdite olio...troppo da esperti...

Io voglio solo una moto che ogni tanto mi consenta di lanciarmi a 280 km/h...questa a malapena fa 190...

...si, elegantissima, una figata...ci esco anche in giacca e cravatta...ma voglio altro...


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si cla, giusto ciò che dici...ma io ho un ricordo meraviglioso di little bitch e SEMMAI dovrei darne conto solo a mia moglie...non certo a qualche tardona qui sul muro che sfoga sugli altri la propria rabbia per i tradimenti subiti...
> 
> ...perché vedi i traditi, le donne sopratutto, massacrano i traditori e ritengo visualizzino il proprio marito traditore quando scrivono sul forum...si sfogano, si sentono per un attimo "mia moglie o la moglie di lothar e conte" ...
> 
> ...


verissimo


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:si ... che figo!!!
> 
> dovresti vedermi quando scendo dalla montagna per andare in città ...
> 
> ...


Come ti capisco! 

Ti racconto una cosa che solo chi è come me può capire.

Da giovane sono nato con le moto, e col tempo ho imparato la meccanica ed a sporcarmi le mani mentre curavo le mie bambine  ho partecipato anche a delle gare che si tenevano in varie parti d'Italia, e con ottimi piazzamenti, e non sto a dire come partivamo e con quale macchina scassata, eravamo in due a partecipare alla gare.
Comunque sposandomi mi son dovuto calmare, un giorno leggo un'annuncio, honda 600 cbr vendesi etc, telefono ma così tanto per... insomma mica ero convinto, chissà che cosa mi ha spinto a telefonare  Ci diamo appuntamento questo porta la moto, la provo..... Santa Rosalia sienne!!!!!!!! l'evoluzione delle moto era a dir poco cambiato in una maniera esagerata, e quel vento nel viso, quel calore nel viso, la strada che veniva inghiottita e non esisteva ne la strada dietro ne quella davanti esisteva soltanto la moto l'aria ed IO!! comprai la moto e fu l'inizio dell'escalation.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Troppo stress la Guzzi
> 
> Mille batterie cambiate, problemi con ruggine perdite olio...troppo da esperti...
> 
> ...


Bhe stavo per scriverti comprati una moto usata e comprati una cbr 600 honda, questo perchè è l'unica moto dove il passeggero dietro sta "diciamo" comodo, e soprattutto perchè è l'unica moto "per inesperti" Ma attento perhè se hai colto il significato di quello che voglio dire è tutto ok altrimenti saranno azzi tua, Ti spiego meglio, prova a controllare gli annunci delle moto usate, vengono vendute che hanno pochi mesi, e questo perchè i figli di papà e non, le comprano le portano e si cagano addosso, e quindi le vendono perchè sono importabili.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come ti capisco!
> 
> Ti racconto una cosa che solo chi è come me può capire.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh Claudio ...

Sto sognando ... 

Queste sono le vere boccate d'aria ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Cheater,

si è vero ... molti traditi hanno questa tendenza ... soprattutto all'inizio ...

ma devi differenziare ... cosa parla esattamente?

il dolore avvolte è talmente grande che ti annebbia il cervello ... 

non si ragiona ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater,
> 
> si è vero ... molti traditi hanno questa tendenza ... soprattutto all'inizio ...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater,
> 
> si è vero ... molti traditi hanno questa tendenza ... soprattutto all'inizio ...
> 
> ...


Si esatto...annebbia il cervello...


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si esatto...annebbia il cervello...


Ciao,

guarda che è vero ... non lo ho detto come giustificazione, ma come spiegazione ...

il mio compagno ne voleva parlare all'inizio molto e mi chiedeva di porli qualsiasi domanda ... 

mi sembrava di essere limpida come l'acqua nella testa ... ma come output ... solo "va a quel paese" usciva.

perciò me ne stavo zitta ... e facevo i cavoli miei ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> guarda che è vero ... non lo ho detto come giustificazione, ma come spiegazione ...
> 
> ...


Lo so lo so

Ma qui c'è chi ancora dopo anni non solo fotte il cervello a se stesso/a...ma vorrebbe fotterlo agli altri anche


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Lo so lo so
> 
> Ma qui c'è chi ancora dopo anni non solo fotte il cervello a se stesso/a...ma vorrebbe fotterlo agli altri anche



Scusatemi se alcune volte divento scurrile, ma come trattenersi dallo scrivere una battuta!!

Si The hai ragione! ma hai scordato la terza opzione, c'è chi fotte e basta.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusatemi se alcune volte divento scurrile, ma come trattenersi dallo scrivere una battuta!!
> 
> Si The hai ragione! ma hai scordato la terza opzione, c'è chi fotte e basta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

oggi vado a rilento ... ho letto due volte e ogni volta ho capito cose differenti ...

c'è chi fotte (nel vero senso della parola) ... e se ne fotte di tutti ...

c'è chi fotte e basta ...

c'è chi è fottuto per i casini suoi ... (dopo 4 anni, credo ... che sono casini suoi)

c'è chi fotte perché è stato fottuto ... 

... che casino ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> oggi vado a rilento ... ho letto due volte e ogni volta ho capito cose differenti ...
> 
> ...


Fotte= scopare, era questo il senso.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fotte= scopare, era questo il senso.


appunto ... ho fatto un casino ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

Stavolta mi son fregato io con le mie stesse dita, mi sa che sienne avesse capito bene alla fine, ed io che gli spiego... grrrr :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> appunto ... ho fatto un casino ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sienne



Bhe alla fine fottiamocene va!


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> oggi vado a rilento ... ho letto due volte e ogni volta ho capito cose differenti ...
> 
> ...



pietà.....


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pietà.....


Ciao,

mah, pietà di che ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mah, pietà di che ...
> 
> sienne




non ho capito tanto la cosa...ma vabeh...è sabato..la settimana è stata dura....


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusatemi se alcune volte divento scurrile, ma come trattenersi dallo scrivere una battuta!!
> 
> Si The hai ragione! ma hai scordato la terza opzione, c'è chi fotte e basta.


Verissimo...IO ad esempio!!! 

Peró ogni tanto qualche pippa mentale me la faccio anche io...


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> .


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si cla, giusto ciò che dici...ma io ho un ricordo meraviglioso di little bitch e SEMMAI dovrei darne conto solo a mia moglie...non certo a qualche tardona qui sul muro che sfoga sugli altri la propria rabbia per i tradimenti subiti...
> 
> ...perché vedi i traditi, le donne sopratutto, massacrano i traditori e ritengo visualizzino il proprio marito traditore quando scrivono sul forum...si sfogano, si sentono per un attimo "mia moglie o la moglie di lothar e conte" ...
> 
> ...


Ma in certi casi è bene leggere da "chi" ricevi certe sentenze lapidarie eh?
Ricorda che rabbia fa vedere un uomo che bene o male...la fa franca eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> oggi vado a rilento ... ho letto due volte e ogni volta ho capito cose differenti ...
> 
> ...


Che belle litanie...ora pronobis...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


Sta imitando Merkel no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> State scrivendo delle follie per un paio di messaggi banali alla settimana con una persona che vive nella west coast usa...


Un paio di messaggi banali a settimana...
Cheat aspetti per caso una coincidenza?



			
				cheat ha detto:
			
		

> a causa di una coincidenza ho intensificato un rapporto di amicizia on-line con una ragazza che vive dall'altra parte del mondo. lei mia coetanea, stupenda e perfetta in tutto. milioni di assurde coincidenze, ed è iniziato un gioco che si è poi trasformato in qualcosa di sempre più intenso. con il tempo la mia curiosità è diventata attrazione vera, poi complicità, poi sentimento, poi confusione totale ed infine amore struggente. telefonate, messaggi, email, chat e chi più ne ha più ne metta..


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un paio di messaggi banali a settimana...
> Cheat aspetti per caso una coincidenza?


Ma guarda che è sempre lei...non era chiaro???


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è sempre lei...non era chiaro???


Chiarissimo, sei tu che forse non hai colto la mia citazione.
Hai definito il paio di messaggi a settimana banali...quando, raccontando di come è iniziata, hai scritto _a causa di una coincidenza ho intensificato un rapporto di amicizia.
_Per questo ti ho chiesto, stai aspettando una coincidenza?


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

se non vi è terreno fertile, non ci sono _coincidenze_-

non è una osservazione moralistica la mia.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *se non vi è terreno fertile, non ci sono coincidenze*-
> 
> non è una osservazione moralistica la mia.


verità assoluta...
diciamo che vengono agevolate....molto..


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> verità assoluta...
> diciamo che vengono agevolate....molto..



eh si:mrgreen:. le coincidenze ci forniscono l alibi che si cercava.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chiarissimo, sei tu che forse non hai colto la mia citazione.
> Hai definito il paio di messaggi a settimana banali...quando, raccontando di come è iniziata, hai scritto _a causa di una coincidenza ho intensificato un rapporto di amicizia.
> _Per questo ti ho chiesto, stai aspettando una coincidenza?


Continuo a non capire...

...non sto aspettando nulla, all'epoca era una tipica amicizia di facebook...bella ragazza straniera, "auguri, buon natale, buon anno e nulla più"...c'era sempre "quella cosa particolare" che ci legava ma ci mandavamo un messaggio ogni 2-3 mesi...poi successe una cosa e nacque tutto...

Oggi non ho nulla da aspettare...ci conosciamo benissimo, non capisco la tua battuta/parabola...


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh si:mrgreen:. le coincidenze ci forniscono l alibi che si cercava.


Io non ho mai cercato alibi...anzi, le attenuanti che ho raccontato nel mio mettermi "a nudo" le considero semplici aspetti della storia...nessun alibi!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io non ho mai cercato alibi...anzi, le attenuanti che ho raccontato nel mio mettermi "a nudo" le considero semplici aspetti della storia...nessun alibi!!!!


senza giri di parole..chi vorresti come compagna di vita???
potessi per un attimo essere libero....e sai cosa intendo..libero di parlare con il cuore..


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire...
> 
> ...non sto aspettando nulla, all'epoca era una tipica amicizia di facebook...bella ragazza straniera, "auguri, buon natale, buon anno e nulla più"...c'era sempre "quella cosa pericolare" che ci legava ma ci mandavamo un messaggio ogni 2-3 mesi...poi successe una cosa e nacque tutto...
> 
> Oggi non ho nulla da aspettare...ci conosciamo benissimo, non capisco la tua battuta/parabola...


Cheater, ascolta, e ripeto non c'è nessuna intenzione di fare parabole e perchè è un sito laico e perchè sono agnostica, e perchè non voglio insegnare una cippola, ma ti faccio una domanda, dopo che tra te e lei la relazione si è trasformata, sinceramente, tu cercavi ancora contatti attraverso face ?


poi passo alla parte 2 della parabbbola:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> senza giri di parole..chi vorresti come compagna di vita???
> potessi per un attimo essere libero....e sai cosa intendo..libero di parlare con il cuore..


Ehhhh boh...

...forse...mia moglie con un figlio e residenza americana...

...o forse little bitch...in Italia 

No non lo so, sto bene così e presto tornerò totalmente felice


----------



## The Cheater (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Cheater, ascolta, e ripeto non c'è nessuna intenzione di fare parabole e perchè è un sito laico e perchè sono agnostica, e perchè non voglio insegnare una cippola, ma ti faccio una domanda, dopo che tra te e lei la relazione si è trasformata, sinceramente, tu cercavi ancora contatti attraverso face ?
> 
> 
> poi passo alla parte 2 della parabbbola:mrgreen:


No, giuro!!!

É stata lei che un giorno è tornata a scrivermi

Su facebook mi aveva oscurato...tutt'ora non siamo nemmeno amici li...

Ci sentiamo tramite whatsapp...


----------



## Annuccia (23 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ehhhh boh...
> 
> *...forse...mia moglie con un figlio e residenza americana...
> 
> ...


sei furbo eh???


beh lo spero per te...
essere felici è bello...


----------



## bubu (23 Giugno 2012)

Io sono tradita e non mi fa male leggere di un uomo che pensa ad una donna (ex amante non mi piace) che ha amato, con tenerezza, affetto e che senta la voglia di sapere di lei.
Da moglie non mi farebbe piacere sapere che mio marito si sente con la sua ex amante.
Ci ho pensato tante volte, gli credo e vedo che mette il 100 % nella ricostruzione del nostro rapporto, ma dentro di me so che l'altra È stata importante, in alcuni momenti l'avrà amata, e la loro storia, che mi piaccia o no, ha dei ricordi tutti suoi, cose che io non posso certo capire...non è la mia storia ma la loro storia.
Non posso credere che non ci pensi, che malinconicamente ogni tanto si affacci il suo ricordo nella sua mente.
Può darmi fastidio quanto voglio ma questa è la realtà!
Posso buttare biglietti, regali ecc. Ma i ricordi sono solo nostri, l'unica cosa che nessuno può portarci via! Ecco perchè capisco cheat...in lui è come vedessi mio marito


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il mio percorso è stato simile. io ho smesso di sentirla per cinque anni, completamente. l'anno scorso ci siamo fatti gli auguri di natale, poi più niente, da parte di nessuno. oggi, dopo aver superato le cose, anche io che  non ho mai vissuto di rimorsi o rimpianti, che non l'ho mai "distrutta" per ciò che ha fatto o detto, mi ritrovo a dirmi che è stato solo un errore... avrei potuto essere più sereno, più felice nel periodo in cui i miei bambini erano piccoli piccoli ed avrei potuto trasmettere maggiore serenità anche a chi è stato accanto a me tutti questi anni. dopo molto tempo si prende consapevolezza che è giusto che sia andata in questo modo perchè, alla fine, era anche così che noi volevamo. Sempre pian piano, si inizia a sentirsi al posto giusto nel momento giusto, con i capelli grigi in testa e molta meno rabbia violenta di quella che si aveva da giovani..... Qualcuno dice che la vita inizi a quarant'anni... io ne ho zero.... vediamo come va.
> 
> bastardo dentro



Per voi è solo un errore, per chi vive dall'altra parte invece paga dei vostri errori!
Personalmente vi assicuro che il vostro "sentire" l'amante con un messaggio come niente fosse fa male e anche tanto a chi deve ricostruire come voi la sua vita.

Non è certo bello sapere di essere stati presi per culo, per anni e, poi addirittura sapere di essere state un errore!
Se avete scelto vostra moglie è lì che dovete restare......e se avete rimorsi di coscienza, sono problemi vostri! mandare un sms a quella persona, anche solo per sapere come sta e in amicizia, è una gran boiata! Anche per quella persona e non solo nei confronti della moglie!

Voi volete solo sapere come sta l'altra, l'altra anche deve ricostruire una vita....che in parte avete contribuito a distruggere con le vostre "insicurezze".

Quindi fate e fatevi un piacere, state nella vita che avete scelto e lasciate le ex amanti vivere la loro!

Diavoletta78


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per voi è solo un errore, per chi vive dall'altra parte invece paga dei vostri errori!
> Personalmente vi assicuro che il vostro "sentire" l'amante con un messaggio come niente fosse fa male e anche tanto a chi deve ricostruire come voi la sua vita.
> 
> Non è certo bello sapere di essere stati presi per culo, per anni e, poi addirittura sapere di essere state un errore!
> ...


Ciao 

ma guarda, ciò vale anche per te!

visto che sei sposata ... allora rimani nella vita che hai scelto! ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma guarda, ciò vale anche per te!
> 
> ...



1) Non sono sposata!
2) Che c'entro io??? Che sto facendo la mia vita e un giorno come niente fosse LUI torna a farmi gli auguri di compleanno come niente fosse??? A parte farmi stare male, perchè stavo ricostruendo i pezzi di una vita distrutta...con fatica!
Non sono un'amica e non mi sento tale e non voglio essere trattata come tale!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma guarda, ciò vale anche per te!
> 
> ...


P.S. Anche se mattina presto....DIAVOLETTA 78 NON è Diavoletta....lei è arrivata dopo di me e ha copiato il mio nick!Buona giornata!


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 1) Non sono sposata!
> 2) Che c'entro io??? Che sto facendo la mia vita e un giorno come niente fosse LUI torna a farmi gli auguri di compleanno come niente fosse??? A parte farmi stare male, perchè stavo ricostruendo i pezzi di una vita distrutta...con fatica!
> Non sono un'amica e non mi sento tale e non voglio essere trattata come tale!


Scusami Diavoletta,

allora ti sto scambiando con un'altra ...  ...

si, allora il tuo discorso ci sta ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

comunque ... mettersi con qualcuno che è legato ... è una fregatura ... 

come la si gira e rigira ... ci sono molte rogne ... molti dispiaceri ... molte attese ...

ci saranno sicuramente momenti belli, che si condividono ... ma nell'insieme ... e più quello che si soffre ...

credo ... penso ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> comunque ... mettersi con qualcuno che è legato ... è una fregatura ...
> 
> ...


Io non mi sono messa con nessuno, mi frequentavo con quello che credevo un uomo libero....perchè ciò è quello che lui mi disse quando ci siamo conosciuti e ciò che ha continuato a sostenere per anni....
E io non ho mai trovato prove in merito se non dopo anni.
I momenti belli, nel mio caso sono stati spazzati via, dal dolore e dalla rabbia che provo, perchè non capisco come si possa essere tanto cattivi verso qualcuno.
Quindi anche un sms, che per lui sarà come per tanti altri niente, solo un sentire per me è solo altro dolore....dopo aver passato mesi, a cercare di sopravvivere!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> P.S. Anche se mattina presto....DIAVOLETTA 78 NON è Diavoletta....lei è arrivata dopo di me e ha copiato il mio nick!Buona giornata!


E pensiamo a Lothar...
Da lunedì a venerdì diavolo...
nei WE angelo...:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


Nulla tranquilla, c'è stato un chiarimento tra me e sienne. chiarito il tutto abbiamo eliminato quello che cera da eliminare.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2012)

*The....*

Credo che la parabola che non vuole raccontare dammi un nome sia questa, tu che non fai nulla, una donna che ti si avvicina, e tu che dici, minchia colpa tua se ti avvicini e vuoi scoparmi. iu nenti sacciu nenti vitti e se cero dormivo!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che la parabola che non vuole raccontare dammi un nome sia questa, tu che non fai nulla, una donna che ti si avvicina, e tu che dici, minchia colpa tua se ti avvicini e vuoi scoparmi. iu nenti sacciu nenti vitti e se cero dormivo!



compare.....hai ragione...


----------



## bastardo dentro (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per voi è solo un errore, per chi vive dall'altra parte invece paga dei vostri errori!
> Personalmente vi assicuro che il vostro "sentire" l'amante con un messaggio come niente fosse fa male e anche tanto a chi deve ricostruire come voi la sua vita.
> 
> Non è certo bello sapere di essere stati presi per culo, per anni e, poi addirittura sapere di essere state un errore!
> ...




premesso che la mia amante era sposatissima. è proprio perchè si deve avere rispetto di chi si lascia - e io mi riterrei il lasciato nella mia questione personale - non bisogna cercarsi... mai più...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2012)

Io capisco tutto
Con mio marito ci stiamo ritrovando, e anche di nuovo inaspettatamente bello e anche faticoso
Sapete bene coem fossi coinvolta con l’altro
Eppure anche io ogni tanto mi ritrovoa pensarlo profondamanente. A mozzarmi le mani x non scrivergli, a desiderarlo anche fisicamente

Ma tengo botta tranquilli
Solo capisco
Ma concordo che unica cosa sensata sia tagliare x qnt cosi difficile


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io capisco tutto
> Con mio marito ci stiamo ritrovando, e anche di nuovo inaspettatamente bello e anche faticoso
> Sapete bene coem fossi coinvolta con l’altro
> Eppure anche io ogni tanto mi ritrovoa pensarlo profondamanente. A mozzarmi le mani x non scrivergli, a desiderarlo anche fisicamente
> ...


Ragazzi concordo con quello che scrivete.... apprezzo molto bastardo dentro
Nel mio caso il problema è che mia moglie che mi ha tradito non riesce a capire questo principio (il chiudere ogni rapporto con l'ex amante) e questo aspetto, oltre a logorarmi, rende il recupero del nostro rapporto molto più difficile.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ragazzi concordo con quello che scrivete.... apprezzo molto bastardo dentro
> Nel mio caso il problema è che mia moglie che mi ha tradito non riesce a capire questo principio (il chiudere ogni rapporto con l'ex amante) e questo aspetto, oltre a logorarmi, rende il recupero del nostro rapporto molto più difficile.


lei continua a sentirlo nascondendomi tutto... e quando scopro che si sono sentiti si riparte sempre da zero.....
non ce la faccio più!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ragazzi concordo con quello che scrivete.... apprezzo molto bastardo dentro
> Nel mio caso il problema è che mia moglie che mi ha tradito non riesce a capire questo principio (il chiudere ogni rapporto con l'ex amante) e questo aspetto, oltre a logorarmi, rende il recupero del nostro rapporto molto più difficile.


Dalle tempo.
Fregatene.
E non assillarla.
Chiudere è un suo problema.
Non può essere na condizione che imponi tu.
Essendo una donna
Poi te lo rinfaccerà a vita.

Avere nervi d'acciaio significa dirsi: senti carina, io non ho tempo per queste cazzate, non rompermi i coglioni con le beghe tra te e il tuo ex amante. Sono cazzi vostri: io ho altro a cui pensare: adesso.
Mi vuoi ancora? Arpega. Altrimenti se ti perdi: tuo danno.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dalle tempo.
> Fregatene.
> E non assillarla.
> Chiudere è un suo problema.
> ...


Però perche non essere sinceri..... dici che non vi sentite più per telefono e invece è tutto il contrario.....
secondo te questa cosa aiuta la ricostruzione nel nostro rapporto?
secondo te questo comportamento è rispettoso?
per me assolutamente NO!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Però perche non essere sinceri..... dici che non vi sentite più per telefono e invece è tutto il contrario.....
> secondo te questa cosa aiuta la ricostruzione nel nostro rapporto?
> secondo te questo comportamento è rispettoso?
> per me assolutamente NO!


Perchè fai troppe domande.
Più uno chiede e fa domande
Più costringe uno a mentire per difendersi.
Su queste cose 
Non bisognerebbe fare nessuna domanda.
Silenzio stampa.

Così il traditore 
Non sa cosa stai pensando.
E rosica.

Ma il problema fondamentale è:
Perchè credi a cose che non puoi dimostrare nè in un senso nè in un altro?
Che cosa ti cambia a te se si telefonano o meno?
Io mi incazzerei solo se ho bisogno di lei e lei è al telefono con il suo bell'uomo. No?

Ma lascia che si parlino...no?
Che si sfoghino
Che si masturbino le loro menti sclerate no?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè fai troppe domande.
> Più uno chiede e fa domande
> Più costringe uno a mentire per difendersi.
> Su queste cose
> ...


mi dispiace conte ma non condivido il tuo pensiero.... nella mia idea di rapporto alla base c'è fiducia e sincerità........
e quando il tradimento ha minato questi valori uno dovrebbe invertire rottta....
invece continuare ad essere bugiardi certo non agevola il tutto!


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2012)

Concordo
Non raccontiamoci balle
Tenere sto rapporto anche epistolare e magari adesso innocuo  è un modo come altro x non eprdere una persona che cmq conta ancora qualcosa x noi
E certo capisco che al compagno/a non vada giù questa cosa ci mancherebbe


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi dispiace conte ma non condivido il tuo pensiero.... nella mia idea di rapporto alla base c'è fiducia e sincerità........
> e quando il tradimento ha minato questi valori uno dovrebbe invertire rottta....
> invece continuare ad essere bugiardi certo non agevola il tutto!


Il tradimento dà una botta a 180 gradi ad un rapporto.
Non puoi più dopo metterla a 90.
E ogni ricostruzione è impossibile: sa tutto di posticcio.

Ammetti però che è facile essere sinceri

Quando 

Non si ha nulla da nascondere no?

Nulla di quel che mi insegnavano da bambino. Comportati sempre come se ci fossero i tuoi genitori a guardarti no?

Poi ascoltai quella canzone di Jovanotti...Ciao mamma guarda come mi diverto...eh...

Mio caro 
Se la becchi in busia una volta: hai scoperto che lei sa mentire.
Solo uno scemo tornerebbe a credere alla sua sincerità: ma mentiresti a te stesso.
No?


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che la parabola che non vuole raccontare dammi un nome sia questa, tu che non fai nulla, una donna che ti si avvicina, e tu che dici, minchia colpa tua se ti avvicini e vuoi scoparmi. iu nenti sacciu nenti vitti e se cero dormivo!


Io se voglio scopare, modestamente, lo faccio dove come e quando voglio...

...non mi interessa peró...

...anche perché il sesso con mia moglie va incredibilmente bene...gli ultimi 4 mesi con ritmi anormali...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io se voglio scopare, modestamente, lo faccio dove come e quando voglio...
> 
> ...non mi interessa peró...
> 
> ...anche perché il sesso con mia moglie va incredibilmente bene...gli ultimi 4 mesi con ritmi anormali...


Beato te...che hai tutte le fortune!
Ti invidio guarda
Io devo sempre scopare solo dove come e quando...vuole lei....iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:

CIoè ehm...quando vogliono loro...ogni volta che voglio io...mi dicono di no....iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> compare.....hai ragione...



Bhe cummà! yeahh!! smack! 

Thank's


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io se voglio scopare, modestamente, lo faccio dove come e quando voglio...
> 
> ...non mi interessa peró...
> 
> ...anche perché il sesso con mia moglie va incredibilmente bene...gli ultimi 4 mesi con ritmi anormali...


Ok allora mi tocca provocarti! Con tua moglie va bene, il sesso è fantastico e quindi tutto fila liscio, bene ma allora qua di cosa stiamo discutendo compà? 

Compà  ribadisco quello scritta prima.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beato te...che hai tutte le fortune!
> Ti invidio guarda
> Io devo sempre scopare solo dove come e quando...vuole lei....iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:
> 
> CIoè ehm...quando vogliono loro...ogni volta che voglio io...mi dicono di no....iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:


Mi sono commosso...... porello il contuzzo....


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok allora mi tocca provocarti! Con tua moglie va bene, il sesso è fantastico e quindi tutto fila liscio, bene ma allora qua di cosa stiamo discutendo compà?
> 
> Compà  ribadisco quello scritta prima.


Discutiamo del fatto che nonostante tutto little bitch non va via dalla mia testa...

...comunque...oggi fatemi l'in bocca al lupo: papà sotto i ferri


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Discutiamo del fatto che nonostante tutto little bitch non va via dalla mia testa...
> 
> ...comunque...oggi fatemi l'in bocca al lupo: papà sotto i ferri


?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*ANche*

Anche se i nostri rapporti son pessimi ti auguro che l'operazione a tuo padre vada per il meglio.....!!


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Discutiamo del fatto che nonostante tutto little bitch non va via dalla mia testa...
> 
> ...comunque...oggi fatemi l'in bocca al lupo: papà sotto i ferri


Vedrai che andrà tutto bene! in bocca al lupo


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Discutiamo del fatto che nonostante tutto little bitch non va via dalla mia testa...
> 
> ...comunque...oggi fatemi l'in bocca al lupo: papà sotto i ferri


andrà tutto bene, in bocca al lupo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Tantissimi auguri al tuo papà, che si rimetta presto e bene :up:


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2012)

Grazie a tutti di cuore 

Si, andrà bene...vi aggiornerò...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Discutiamo del fatto che nonostante tutto little bitch non va via dalla mia testa...
> 
> ...comunque...oggi fatemi l'in bocca al lupo: papà sotto i ferri


Anche il mio..... 
Inbocca al lupo


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche il mio.....
> Inbocca al lupo


in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

In bocca al lupo per il tuo papà.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2012)

Papà tutto bene, intervento perfettamente riuscito...

Ho trattenuto le lacrime perché mi ha colpito vederlo fasciato e stonato dalla anestesia...

Comunque tutto bene...formazione benigna presa in tempo...

Lo stress non finisce mai...tra due giorni vado all'estero per il prossimo tentativo gravidanza...

Tutto ok 

Grazie ancora a tutti dal vostro scassa palle preferito


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Papà tutto bene, intervento perfettamente riuscito...
> 
> Ho trattenuto le lacrime perché mi ha colpito vederlo fasciato e stonato dalla anestesia...
> 
> ...


sono felice che sia tutto ok!
in bocca al lupo per tutto:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Papà tutto bene, intervento perfettamente riuscito...
> 
> Ho trattenuto le lacrime perché mi ha colpito vederlo fasciato e stonato dalla anestesia...
> 
> ...


:up: 

Benissimo!! 
Battuta soltanto per cercare di farti sorridere, perchè posso immaginare la situazione e provarea capire come tu possa sentirti, Comunque andiamo alla battuta! tu hai trattenuto le lacrime cuddà faccia i..... catarritrovi!!! 

Ciao compà auguroni e un bacione.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

No!!!Il mio rompicazzi preferito è stermy,poi angelo,poi conte,poi vieni tu....sei quarto.....!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

tra nove mesi qua con un frugoletto o  frugoletta  e nonno in piena forma.

nascerà a marzo con la primavera.ho detto


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

però, cit...fai che, prima ancora che nasca, l'americana sia solo un palido ricordo nell'archivio cerebrale


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2012)

in bocca al lupo x tutto ma tutto:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Sara',ma a me le americane mi stanni sui coioni!!!



blu


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, cit...fai che, prima ancora che nasca, l'americana sia solo un palido ricordo nell'archivio cerebrale


Sai una cosa?
Ogni volta che mia moglie mi ha deluso.
Ho guardato dentro di me.
C'era sempre un'altra donna che mi sorrideva.
Così anzichè piantare il muso a mia moglie: le ho sorriso.
Tutti noi ci portiamo dentro chi abbiamo amato.
Inutile mentire a noi stessi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Ogni volta che mia moglie mi ha deluso.
> Ho guardato dentro di me.
> C'era sempre un'altra donna che mi sorrideva.
> ...


hai ragione. ma un conto è un ricordo archiviato, un altro un ripianto


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione. ma un conto è un ricordo archiviato, un altro un ripianto


ha ragione il conte...e non sarà mai un rimpianto...

...semmai, forse, un "ah chissà come sarebbe andata se..."

comunque ho talmente tanti affari per la testa in questo momento, che paradossalmente pensare a questa vicenda in certi momenti mi sembra quasi una piccola evasione mentale...

...ma va benissimo...mi sento discretamente in forze e agguerito...il momento di confusione e sfiducia è andato via, sono in perenne attesa di novità positive...ansioso si, impaziente pure su tanti fronti, ma per nulla pessimista o preoccupato...

...le cose mi vanno sempre bene e ribadisco il mio sentirmi UN PRIVILEGIATO...però un "colpetto di culo" proprio caduto dal cielo per una volta non mi dispiacerebbe...la fortuna l'ho sempre avuta, ma abbondantemente cercata...

oggi vedere papà per la prima volta in vita mia "come un vecchio" mi ha parecchio colpito...ho avuto la definitiva conferma che quando tra 100anni andrà via sarà molto dura per me...un momento difficile oggi, ma non appena passato ho pensato subito al resto, e mi sono sembrate TUTTE delle enormi cazzate :smile:

papà sta bene e tornerà a casa presto...io fra pochi giorni parto per questa nuova avventura...una sorta di vacanza "con" 

GRAZIE ANCORA A TUTTI...in un modo o nell'altro siete tutti miei amici :up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione. ma un conto è un ricordo archiviato, un altro un ripianto


Meglio vivere di rimpianti
Che non di rimorsi no?
Almeno The Cheater è onesto con sè stesso.
Posta con cuore aperto
E non tentando di sparare cagate per far commuovere la donnina di turno.

Uno di quegli uomini che se la moglie lo lascia...

Le dice...
Ok...cara...se ritieni giusto così fai pure...

Almeno non recita con sè stesso.

E credimi...finchè campo...
Certe cose che ho avuto
Le rimpiango
Perchè sono come cibi prelibati che ho gustato
E che magari ora non posso più mangiare. No?

Piuttosto del rimorso di non aver avuto le palle di andare fino in fondo...
Meglio il rimpianto per aver osato di vivere.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ha ragione il conte...e non sarà mai un rimpianto...
> 
> ...semmai, forse, un "ah chissà come sarebbe andata se..."
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:
Conte benedice.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ha ragione il conte...e non sarà mai un rimpianto...
> 
> ...semmai, forse, un "ah chissà come sarebbe andata se..."
> 
> ...


abbiamo avuto una giornata molto simile....
Che tristezza, tornano bambini e noi di colpo dobbiamo essere gli adulti che trovano il modo per rassicurarli...
Un vecchietto in pigiama che aveva paura quando lo portavano verso la sala operatoria ma si sforzava di fare il "grande", qualche lacrima mi è scesa...


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!!!Il mio rompicazzi preferito è stermy,poi angelo,poi conte,poi vieni tu....sei quarto.....!!



Oscuro ho vinto la scommessa
sei pregato vivamente di non fare l'indiano


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ha ragione il conte...e non sarà mai un rimpianto...
> 
> ...semmai, forse, un "ah chissà come sarebbe andata se..."
> 
> ...


Ora scriverò qualcosa e spero non venga fraintesa.
Spessissimo visto che ho una certa età  uhm grr. Mi è capitato nella vita di assistere a situazioni come quella tua The..... e talvolta peggiori. Ho sempre guardato con invidia quei figli che hanno "goduto" del dolore e della felicità del ricordo che hanno del loro genitore o dei loro genitori. Questo pensiero chiaramente può appartenere a chi un padre non lo ha vissuto e per quanto possa apparire futile e magari come frase fatta, godiamoci quello che abbiamo ed il ricordo per chi ha dei ricordi.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Free*

No.....quando cheater diventerà primo ne riparliamo...!!


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.....quando cheater diventerà primo ne riparliamo...!!



non ricordo affatto che fosse un requisito rilevante!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Free*

Ti risulta che io e cheater siamo in buoni rapporti?:rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti risulta che io e cheater siamo in buoni rapporti?:rotfl:



certo, hai detto che è il quarto tuo rompicazzi preferito!


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meglio vivere di rimpianti
> Che non di rimorsi no?
> Almeno The Cheater è onesto con sè stesso.
> Posta con cuore aperto
> ...


ehm...ma non è il contrarioXD?
cioè, sono d'accordo con te che sia meglio il rimpianto ma per la ragione opposta...di norma il rimorso fa vittime , il rimpianto no


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Mhh*

Vabbè...diciamo che mi sta meno sulle palle ultimamente.....va bene?


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...diciamo che mi sta meno sulle palle ultimamente.....va bene?



Stai male????



Il cielo pieno di scie chimiche, terremoti e anticicloni africani, Oscuro che si addolcisce...

_Giacobbo e i Maya avevano ragione!_


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Voi avete un idea di oscuro parecchio lontana dalla realtà......per fortuna....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi avete un idea di oscuro parecchio lontana dalla realtà......per fortuna....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up:

è vero!


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...diciamo che mi sta meno sulle palle ultimamente.....va bene?



ok, diciamo anche che hai perso la scommessa


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*FREE*

E tu l'avresti vinta?:rotfl:


----------

